# Bodines rides



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Just fished this one yesterday









making a project truck


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

nice builds


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

one of these i will do next


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

some parts my brother gave me 


































along with the 61 kit


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

is that 76 in primer or is it molded like that


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 12:36 PM~7496914
> *is that 76 in primer or is it molded like that
> *


its molded like that. cause my 58 came like that


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 17 2007, 12:45 PM~7496957
> *its molded like that.  cause my 58 came like that
> *


it is pretty much that color but i did primer it


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2007, 09:36 PM~7496914
> *is that 76 in primer or is it molded like that
> *


It's molded in a very light grey, like all AMT kits. But that pic just makes it look darker than it really is.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2007, 09:58 PM~7497011
> *it is pretty much that color but i did primer it
> *



Mystery solved :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

yes its becoming a trend.... everyone else needs a topic like this :biggrin:

that caddy looks sweet!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The Caddy looks REALLY good bodine!

I do have a question though, and I'm not trying to hate. What's up with the front wheels?


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2007, 12:31 PM~7496886
> *one of these i will do next
> 
> 
> ...


bodeezy u wanna sell that '61 or trade it for something or you got a connect on another one!?!!?!?!?!?!? been having a hard time finding one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Mar 17 2007, 05:13 PM~7497992
> *bodeezy u wanna sell that '61 or trade it for something or you got a connect on another one!?!!?!?!?!?!? been having a hard time finding one!!!!!!!!!
> *


ask Beto, I think he has a few. :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

cadillac looks bad ass.........great work


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 17 2007, 02:21 PM~7497362
> *The Caddy looks REALLY good bodine!
> 
> I do have a question though, and I'm not trying to hate. What's up with the front wheels?
> *


yeah i noticed that they need to go in a little and front raised just a little,,,,,its constuctive hatin,,,,,im new at it i will take all advice


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

silver base










candy red


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2007, 12:34 PM~7496903
> *some parts my brother gave me
> 
> 
> ...


damn mofo got more grilles than paul wall. :biggrin: 


projects lookin good Bodine!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN BODINE THAT CAPRICE LOOKS CLEAN WWITH THAT CANDY RED :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

lookin good homie that caddy came out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im worried about clearing the caprice ,,,,,dont want to mess it up


----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

nice builds bodine keep it up....


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

tack cloth it first :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

little more progress on the caprice.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

how much for the front bumpers


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Mar 23 2007, 12:04 PM~7537411
> *how much for the front bumpers
> *


need them sorry,,,


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

need more practice before i try to foil,,,well and buy some foil


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOVE THE COLOR BRO!! THE ONLY WAY CAN PRACTISE YOUR FOIL IS DO IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 23 2007, 12:23 PM~7537526
> *LOVE THE COLOR BRO!! THE ONLY WAY CAN PRACTISE YOUR FOIL IS DO IT!! :biggrin:
> *


i got alot of bodys my brother gave me like 20-30,,,,all kinds so i will practice on them,,,,,thanks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good, try a test piece with that color and then clear it to see if you like. clear always brings that shine. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: paint work is lookin good!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

red on red, cant go wrong!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

did you paint the wheels or anodize(spelling)?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 23 2007, 01:13 PM~7537820
> *did you paint the wheels or anodize(spelling)?
> *


anodize i think ,,,,i got em that way


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tryin some hand painting silver trim


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 23 2007, 03:09 PM~7538423
> *tryin some hand painting silver trim
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice job


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN BODINE THAT CAPRICE IS CLEAN BRO :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks everyone ,,,im still gonna do trim around al windows


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

thats thing is clean bro. n good job on the hand painted trim


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a tip for ya... (hopefully its good)

when i dotn feel like messing around with foil i use.........






















silver sharpie..... its wayyyyy easier than hand painting them on!

hope this helps!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 07:47 PM~7539735
> *heres a tip for ya... (hopefully its good)
> 
> when i dotn feel like messing around with foil i use.........
> ...


o yeah i forgot bout that....... thanks


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

caprice iz lookin great! wheels suit it nice bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love the Caprice!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

great job on the side trim... hand painting trim is a to do... try foiling.... you won't wanna go back...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice caprice! Like that color.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

starting on the 61


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks like a little orange peel in it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

no clear yet,,,,,,,,what causes foggy look when you clear?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 1 2007, 02:28 AM~7594002
> *no clear yet,,,,,,,,what causes foggy look when you clear?
> *


when there is too much humidity in the air. so dont clear if it is raining or extremely humid


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this is a 1:18 jeep grand cherokee i took apart ,,,,it is diecast and was silver 


























got some big wheels to go on it like 24-26"


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats a nice lookin blue, i likey :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what brand is that jeep?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

motor max


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

aah the wal mart special ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

first attemp at doin springs and cylinders


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good bo


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: looks good bodine :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah homie your gettin down on thee 61 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 12 2007, 11:27 PM~7680150
> *Yeah homie your gettin down on thee 61  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just got this !!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 16 2007, 06:36 PM~7705108
> *just got this !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 damn bodine, i like that body style, but dont really care for the wagon look tho, i like the vert


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work man, Them conti's look cool too. Haven't started on mine yet.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

done little painting on interior


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN NICE :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: THANKS ,,, still try and do some to dash and door panels


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

almost dry a little tacky still ,,,,no clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks killer man, I like that 61 interior.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good bodine :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS REAL GOOD BODINE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

You doing all these projects at the same time?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 20 2007, 02:22 PM~7737459
> *You doing all these projects at the same time?
> *


right now just the lincoln and impala


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i wus readin thru here n i saw it said orange peel on the paint n i was wonderin what it is? jus a crumble in the paint when cleared


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Apr 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7742340
> *i wus readin thru here n i saw it said orange peel on the paint n i was wonderin what it is? jus a crumble in the paint when cleared
> *


just when paint comes out lookin like an orange peel,,,,,,a lot of like little dimples in paint


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got 1 coat of clear on it,,,,,,,im gonna get some foil and try it ,,,,,then some more clear


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tried to make different hinges,,,:/,,,,work good tho


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good quay, i like how you used all that wire stuff LOL, ima try that now :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 2 2007, 08:05 PM~7823313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im working on molding the 2 doors on each side to one ,,,ill get pics soon,,,my bro has my camera


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

going to be sweet when finished.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

one side done


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

almost gettin there,,,,,back hatch and other 2dr


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homeslice.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 10 2007, 07:37 AM~8273241
> *almost gettin there,,,,,back hatch and other 2dr
> 
> 
> ...


looks good so far man keep it up. nice and smooth


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm taking that caddy apart and doing more foil work. You remember what color that trim, interior and top was painted with? I think I may add a booty kit.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 02:37 AM~8290426
> *I'm taking that caddy apart and doing more foil work.  You remember what color that trim, interior and top was painted with?  I think I may add a booty kit.
> *


cheapo wal mart almond


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wet paint no clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 12 2007, 02:45 AM~8290434
> *cheapo wal mart almond
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: cool I got some right here. Bout done with the foil. :biggrin: going to leave the sun roof out also and put one in half opened. Along with half rolled doors. Add the booty kit and put it all back together.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 02:49 AM~8290438
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  cool I got some right here.  Bout done with the foil.  :biggrin:    going to leave the sun roof out also and put one in half opened.  Along with half rolled doors.  Add the booty kit and put it all back together.
> *


dont forget to send me pics!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hell you never know what I got up my sleeve. You may not want to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

first foil job


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 12:50 PM~8345416
> *first foil job
> 
> 
> ...


is foil hard to work with?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Jul 19 2007, 11:56 AM~8345455
> *is foil hard to work with?
> *


that was my first and came out ok,,just patients,,and steady hand,,i need to work on my steady hand,mine is a little crooked


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 11:50 AM~8345416
> *first foil job
> 
> 
> ...


looking good for your first job bro nice and thin line's. my first one was all fucked up. the glass house and h2 are looking good bro.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

looks good


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 19 2007, 12:20 PM~8345657
> *looking good for your first job bro nice and thin line's.  my first one was all fucked up.  the glass house and h2 are looking good bro.
> *


thanks ,,, i just put clear on it , im gonna do couple coats


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks nice, bro...keep up the awesome work...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

2 coats of clear on the glasshouse,,and the 57 i just painted with 1 coat clear,,and they are dry


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice ass shine there bro looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NICE RIDEZ HOMIE,THAT CAPRICE IS TIGHT, FOIL CAME OUT CLEAN FOR A FIRST TIMER,KEEP IT UP LET'S C THE HUMMER WHEN IT'S DONE.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

pic in tha light


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn nice work Bodine!!! 

That foil made that caprice POP!!! The clear on there and that 57 look deep as hell!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 19 2007, 08:37 PM~8350001
> *damn nice work Bodine!!!
> 
> That foil made that caprice POP!!!  The clear on there and that 57 look deep as hell!
> *


thanks i just got 1 coat clear on the 57 im gonna do 2 more after i foil


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 08:43 PM~8350085
> *thanks i just got 1 coat clear on the 57 im gonna do 2 more after i foil
> *


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

:cheesy: yo son yo chevys done ....beeeep


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice lookin' rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

damn dawg that looks good


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:angry: foiling this 57 is alot of work , a lot to foil :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 20 2007, 07:23 AM~8352202
> *:angry: foiling this 57 is alot of work , a lot to foil :uh:
> *


1/2 done


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

X-2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work homie!! 57s looking killer.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 05:12 PM~8347697
> *2 coats of clear on the glasshouse,,and the 57 i just painted with 1 coat clear,,and they are dry
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it in the Micro way ??? I know you can dry it in a dyhydrator, but a Micro???

Good looking paint job


oneyed


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 20 2007, 11:03 AM~8353445
> *Why is it in the Micro way ??? I know you can dry it in a dyhydrator, but a Micro???
> 
> Good looking paint job
> ...


just to let it dry and get no dust on it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The H2 is looking good.....but now that you painted the whole thing, how are you going to do your jambs??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 21 2007, 06:09 PM~8360564
> *The H2 is looking good.....but now that you painted the whole thing, how are you going to do your jambs??
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 21 2007, 06:09 PM~8360564
> *The H2 is looking good.....but now that you painted the whole thing, how are you going to do your jambs??
> *


 :tears: :tears: thats where i messed up i got the door panels cut and painted but not the actual jamb finished still hole there if i put em on ,,im just going to have to try and make jambs and paint and carfully glue  :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ANY IDEAS HOW I CAN FIX THIS FUCK-UP????????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You can try and fab the jam work to the back of the door panels then paint it and glue it to the door. Thats the only way I can think of for you to do it without messing it up.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

guess i learned


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*THIS IS WHAT I GOT TO WORK WITH*






































*HELP .....BIGGS....MINI??? SOMEONE*[/SIZE=7]


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im workin on somethin to fix it ill get pics up soon :/


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

good luck with the fix homie i kno u will get it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 22 2007, 12:50 AM~8362094
> *THIS IS WHAT I GOT TO WORK WITH
> 
> 
> ...





hey bro, if you carefully build your jamb without getting into the painted panels and then when go to paint, do what they call back rolling the tape!!! this will stop the paint from getting on the outside panels!! but, dont load the paint on nice light coats or youwill have a nice edge!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my son just painted this , first he primered then dupli color yellow


----------



## 1lowvan (Aug 3, 2007)

looks good.... you have some nice builds bro... i am just going ahead and sending you the front bumper the front trim , grill and the back bumper... might as well make it worth the send lol...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cool thanks man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 10 2007, 02:25 PM~8523370
> *my son just painted this , first he primered then dupli color yellow
> 
> 
> ...



look at the serious face. Hes really into that. He done a nice job also. Tell him good work.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 10 2007, 02:25 PM~8523370
> *my son just painted this , first he primered then dupli color yellow
> 
> 
> ...



thats smooth for his first time, what kit is that?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

a he is doin a good job hows the hummer coming


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 11 2007, 11:39 AM~8528852
> *a he is doin a good job hows the hummer coming
> *


im workin on it each night a little ,,,coming along good but the jambs :angry: try to do some now


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just couple pics


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

SOMEONE WENT TO WALMART TODAY AND GOT HOOKED UP...GOOD CHOICE IN CAR'S.. I NEED ONE OF THE 53 BELAIR'S..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2007, 08:52 PM~8674731
> *SOMEONE WENT TO WALMART TODAY AND GOT HOOKED UP...GOOD CHOICE IN CAR'S..  I NEED ONE OF THE 53 BELAIR'S..
> *



duece on that :yes: LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2007, 08:52 PM~8674731
> *SOMEONE WENT TO WALMART TODAY AND GOT HOOKED UP...GOOD CHOICE IN CAR'S..  I NEED ONE OF THE 53 BELAIR'S..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8675306
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 29 2007, 10:24 PM~8675366
> *THANK'S :biggrin:
> *


no problem ,,,,glad to help ya


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

2dr H2 HUMMER 

























































































































































[/quote]


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome job bro.... i kno u put a lot of heart into that build...... awesome to see it done....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i HATE H2's....

BUT, you pulled it off, looks clean as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks homies


heres the 60 im workin on

my cam not workin so i have to use my dv camcorder to take pics


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

little more on the 60


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got one door clean cut...gonna take my time on this one


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey bodine,i seen one of those chevelle wagon kits at walmart.Do those ramps come with the kit


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:29 AM~8756072
> *hey bodine,i seen one of those chevelle wagon kits at walmart.Do those ramps come with the kit
> *


i mthink ill check


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i still see that logo under O Dogg :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ramps are in there

and that will be gone soon


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

well i know im goin back to wal mart and get that kit.I might get all 5 of em


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0  :angry: :cheesy: :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if anyone opens up the new MERC kit be carfull....front end fragile!!!! with no doors ,,,, got mine open ,,,, gotta find me a color i wanna do on it after i finish my 60 for my build off


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 03:48 AM~8756111
> *:0    :angry:  :cheesy:  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hey bodine,you gona sell that box chevy coupe?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

dont have one


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

oh my bad i thought you had one


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:59 AM~8756137
> *oh my bad i thought you had one
> *


twin can get you a resin one....i thought they were like 55-65.00


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:01 AM~8756142
> *twin can get you a resin one....i thought they were like 55-65.00
> *



I got 1. 











I mean 3. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 01:48 AM~8756111
> *:0    :angry:  :cheesy:  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :uh: :cheesy: :angry:  :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 03:02 AM~8756144
> *I got 1.
> I mean 3.  :biggrin:
> *


can i have one :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:03 AM~8756153
> *can i have one :cheesy:
> *



NO


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

whoa,i just got an 85 impala 4 door and hell i was gona take the impala front clip and rear taillights and put em on the caprice and then put the caprice front clip and rear taillights on the impala.Cause i just bought a 87 4 door box and i wanted to make a replica


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 10 2007, 02:06 AM~8756159
> *whoa,i just got an 85 impala 4 door and hell i was gona take the impala front clip and rear taillights and put em on the caprice and then put the caprice front clip and rear taillights on the impala.Cause i just bought a 87 4 door box and i wanted to make a replica
> *



is there really much of a difference???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 03:07 AM~8756162
> *is there really much of a difference???
> *


 :angry: my build topic,,,go to random shit or night crew :biggrin: 

goes for you to monteman :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:08 AM~8756165
> *:angry:    my build topic,,,go to random shit or night crew :biggrin:
> 
> goes for you to monteman :biggrin:
> *



NO. 



This is the only action your topic gets. :biggrin: Your welcome.


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

ok Bo


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 04:09 AM~8756166
> *NO.
> This is the only action your topic gets.    :biggrin:    Your welcome.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you wrong for that,and yes LOW there is a big difference in the headlights and grill.samee for that tail lights


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got my merc opened up....that damn trunk took a while is real thick


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Sep 9 2007, 11:06 PM~8756159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try opening one of these two cars and then see if u think thats thick.........




















ummm no


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i just split hood down the middle ,,,cam dead tho


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 01:15 AM~8763913
> *BULLSHIT!!!! pics or it didn't happen...........
> try opening one of these two cars and then see if u think thats thick.........
> 
> ...


damn!!! thats thick,,,now i have to try and make hinges never done it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2007, 03:21 AM~8763936
> *i just split hood down the middle ,,,cam dead tho
> *


now they gotta flip open to each side :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if that caadys to thick ill take it :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 11 2007, 01:22 AM~8763943
> *now they gotta flip open to each side  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8763944
> *if that dicks to thick ill take it  :dunno:
> *


damn bro... i don't swing that way.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



better quite whoring his topic. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8763944
> *if that caadys to thick ill take it  :dunno:
> *


i took care of that problem the night i popped it open... just didn't have the right camera to show it....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2007, 03:24 AM~8764255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> better quite whoring his topic.  :uh:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i think this is all the cutting im gonna do


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 02:15 AM~8763913
> *BULLSHIT!!!! pics or it didn't happen...........
> try opening one of these two cars and then see if u think thats thick.........
> 
> ...


i never said i did it :uh: i said i was goin to do it when i get a 2 door box chevy and then swap the front clip and rear clip.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 9 2007, 11:06 PM~8756159
> *whoa,Cause i just bought a 87 4 door box and i wanted to make a replica*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

I meant that i just got a 85 impala RESIN MODELCAR and i JUST BOUGHT A 87 CAPRICE 4 DOOR(real car)AND I WANTED TO MAKE A REPLICA.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 11 2007, 11:28 PM~8772565
> *I meant that i just got a 85 impala RESIN MODELCAR and i JUST BOUGHT A 87 CAPRICE 4 DOOR(real car)AND I WANTED TO MAKE A REPLICA.
> *


where you got it from???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lets take this to nite crew topic.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

The 85 impala???I got it from my friend


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

anymore progrees on that 60 yet bodine?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:43 AM~8779950
> *anymore progrees on that 60 yet bodine?
> *


naw i been cleaning my garage out.... should be done cleaning tomorrow so ill have more room to mess up again :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn,i thought you where makin a 2 door hummer


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 13 2007, 12:45 AM~8779956
> *damn,i thought you where makin a 2 door hummer
> *


i did a model one :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

was it black or somthin


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

grape pearl


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn thats tight,i like that way you got the doors molded shut


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

doors aint molded shut, their sittin wide open.. u mean molded together :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

yea ty thats what i meant,mybad


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 12 2007, 08:45 PM~8779956
> *damn,i thought you where makin a 2 door hummer
> *


 ummm dude..... it was in the ALL OUT buildoff...... :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

how should i separate these pumps where should i cut them?

















AND THANKS AGAIN WACO for these wheels .... i think they look good with whitewallls that came with the kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that merc is sweet!! 

Yes cut them pumps. Just cut behind the dump. Its sticks out on one side and not the other. Just go down the line and cut them. You could cut it twice and have 3 2 pump setups. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx ,,,, well i already cut and glued 4 pump set up,,,i hope to do real ggod job on the merc....im not gonna rush ill finish when i finish since its not a build off...i got model masters burgundy/red for it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That Merc is coming out clean homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 20 2007, 09:23 PM~8837749
> *That Merc is coming out clean homie
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im trying hinging and jambing....may still have to adjust a little this is my first jambs, and real hinges


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

now i see where i fcked up ....bottom should be raise a little


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 11 2007, 09:57 AM~8976494
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 11 2007, 08:57 AM~8976494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that merc and 60 lookin real good homie....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got me somethin for the bomb build off :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks good Bodine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

cleanest 1 yet bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks homies......i think im gonna enter the bomb build off with my 49 merc kit


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good Bodine like what you did with spinners


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Oct 18 2007, 12:46 PM~9030579
> *looks good Bodine like what you did with spinners
> *


thanks 

those are the ones that come with the kit :cheesy: 

just put em on some pegasus wheels


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 11:49 AM~9030594
> *thanks
> 
> those are the ones that come with the kit  :cheesy:
> ...




that ride looks good with them on there. :0 :0 Keep it up bro, and not to nit pick, but next time paint the bottom of the interior to match the chassie plate.  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 01:52 PM~9031115
> *that ride looks good with them on there.    :0  :0    Keep it up bro,    and not to nit pick,    but next time paint the bottom of the interior to match the chassie plate.      :biggrin:
> *


damn...lol... didnt notice 

thanks for the tip


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

eh bo does that cam take good pics?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 19 2007, 04:33 AM~9036673
> *eh bo does that cam take good pics?
> *


its gone now


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 05:37 AM~9036675
> *its gone now
> *


 :angry:    you threw it away...your wife threw it away??? :tears:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 19 2007, 04:41 AM~9036679
> *:angry:       you threw it away...your wife threw it away??? :tears:
> *


naw .......traded


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2007, 05:44 AM~9036683
> *naw .......traded
> *


you son of a bitch :tears: ...................J/K


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

where do you get your springs from?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loe_Loe_Ryder_@Oct 19 2007, 10:40 AM~9038911
> *where do you get your springs from?
> *



made them from wire


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2007, 12:34 PM~7496903
> *some parts my brother gave me
> 
> 
> ...


shit load -o-bumpers


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DONT WORRY IF THE JAMB LINES STILL SHOW AFTER ANOTHER COAT OR 2 I WILL STRIP AND START OPVER


----------



## bkahuna75 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Probally looks good. I dunno? I can't see shit.   :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 01:54 AM~9079131
> *Probally looks good.  I dunno?  I can't see shit.      :angry:
> *


you can see the lines of the doors n stuff some :angry: 


i hope i dont have to strip it :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 12:55 AM~9079138
> *you can see the lines of the doors n stuff some  :angry:
> i hope i dont have to strip it  :cheesy:
> *




hope you do................... :angry: 




































JK bro. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I would Wetsand down and recoat really lightly maybe that would get rid of it. :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 02:03 AM~9079172
> *I would Wetsand down and recoat really lightly maybe that would get rid of it.  :dunno:
> *


wet sand has to be like 2000 grit right? or higher


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 01:04 AM~9079177
> *wet sand has to be like 2000 grit right? or higher
> *


Dunno? I good enough not to. :0 :0 :0 JK again.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 01:04 AM~9079177
> *wet sand has to be like 2000 grit right? or higher
> *



Look for higher but if you cant find it then just be really careful not to burn all the paint off.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 02:06 AM~9079183
> *Look for higher but if you cant find it then just be really careful not to burn all the paint off.
> *


thanks ill try and find some ....  

ill let sit for few days 



might get another out :biggrin: ...dunno which one to start


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 01:07 AM~9079190
> *
> thanks ill try and find some ....
> 
> ...



 NO Problem 

:no: you dont wanna pull another one out! NOT a good Idea. TRUST ME :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2007, 10:10 PM~9079197
> *  NO Problem
> 
> :no: you dont wanna pull another one out! NOT a good Idea. TRUST ME  :biggrin:
> *



yea.... or your thread will be like mine.... a new one almost every week..... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 02:10 AM~9079197
> *  NO Problem
> 
> :no: you dont wanna pull another one out! NOT a good Idea. TRUST ME  :biggrin:
> *


i think im doin ok....got one in box 65 linc ....just body done 

and another 57 chevy ...only body( going to lowandbeyond) to finish 
and i got another merc all opened up <<< still trying to figure out hinges good ..lol..
what should i glue hinges down with super glue?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2007, 01:13 AM~9079211
> *i think im doin ok....got one in box 65 linc ....just body done
> 
> and another 57 chevy ...only body( going to lowandbeyond) to finish
> ...


I TIP my hat to you brother Because I dont know how you manage. :thumbsup: I loose my mind with 2 on the table. :uh: 

Yeah superglue it down


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

cleen merk bro, and that 60 is clean


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my resin


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

you dont even want to touch them do ya, lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 10:04 PM~9143663
> *you dont even want to touch them do ya, lol
> *


i got info on how to prepare them so ill try when i get all stuff i need hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

id start on a 4 door since u got 2 and the others i know u wouldnt want to mess up on your first attempt.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 10:07 PM~9143684
> *id start on a 4 door since u got 2 and the others i know u wouldnt want to mess up on your first attempt.
> *


different years tho :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 09:04 PM~9143663
> *you dont even want to touch them do ya, lol
> *



(!) 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

doin a little on the merc


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i did see i need to paint more in the engine bay


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Likin that Merc Bodine :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

wtf :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 08:53 PM~9194769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good bodine! Lovin' the decals! :biggrin: 










:biggrin: 

Did you do the hood decals? I tried to put them on mine, but they were a pain, even with decal set solution.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

AWWWWWW TWINS! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 24 2007, 06:23 PM~9295790
> *Lookin' good bodine! Lovin' the decals! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


naw i didnt i fcked my hood up gotta re paint ....i have had bad luck with this one pretty much done except hood 



and no not twinns :0 :cheesy: ......that paint on pkeys is VERY NICE


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice builds bodine. I love that merc thats opened up that will be a bad ass car brother


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well i been doin a little on this merc ...had alot of problem , stripped 2 times, paint run very little on third time ....now i cant find one door panel....and have to get more paint to re-paint hood :angry: ...so this one's not turning out to good ... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that sucks homie.  












hey I found that LS I was suppost to ship to you along time ago. Out of sight out of mind I guess. I'll ship later this week.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i think maybe i tried to rush things ....i hope after xmas ill have more time 

im gonna re-do and build work bench and shelving in my garage after xmas


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homie!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

homie, other then all the problems, this lead sled is lookin good!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks ...wife got this for me today at hobby lobby


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 29 2007, 06:11 PM~9334133
> *thanks ...wife got this for me today at hobby lobby
> 
> 
> ...


slam it and use the lifted suspension on a donk?? :dunno: 


















:biggrin: J/K


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i didnt use the stock skirts i wanted to make em flush :biggrin: 

ill get it all smothed out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 28 2007, 09:03 PM~9328948
> *that sucks homie.
> hey I found that LS I was suppost to ship to you along time ago.    Out of sight out of mind I guess.    I'll ship later this week.
> *


how about an LS grill? :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just little more tuoch up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well Lowandbeyond ...........

i think im gonna do this one ......i need more paint and no money and i got this one and the ls you sent me thats painted

i got couple cans of dupli color , but no clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2007, 03:14 AM~9442629
> *how about an LS grill?  :scrutinize:
> *



:uh: you said not to worry about it. LOL. I'll round it up and send. 





And Bodine, thats cool homie.


----------



## King Josh (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2007, 01:34 PM~7496903
> *some parts my brother gave me
> 
> 
> ...


you got as much as i do just i dont have too many grilz


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2007, 12:29 PM~9444550
> *just little more tuoch up
> 
> 
> ...



why are some of my pics not showing?

i use photobucket...?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 16 2007, 12:54 PM~9464900
> *why are some of my pics not showing?
> 
> i use photobucket...?
> *



cause you suck. :biggrin: 


Dunno Big homie, post them again.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ lookin good!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what chassis is that?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 9 2008, 01:15 AM~9645983
> *what chassis is that?
> *


57 belair


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2008, 09:15 PM~9654003
> *SSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is looking good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not much but a little , waitin for glue to dry on some parts

mock up









one side panel









merc molded side skirts


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

like the webs .... been sittin a while , and only place i have to put things is in my garage


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn those webs are sweet! Nice custom touch! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9655850
> *damn those webs are sweet!    Nice custom touch!    :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2008, 01:53 AM~9655850
> *damn those webs are sweet!    Nice custom touch!    :biggrin:
> *


yeah!!! maybe few more months out there will be done ..lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2008, 01:00 AM~9655898
> *yeah!!! maybe few more months out there will be done ..lol
> *




few more months out there and your merc will be nothing but charlettes web. :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

can anyone tell me what wrong with the suspention in this pic ... cant belive i did this


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2008, 08:56 PM~9662823
> *can anyone tell me what wrong with the suspention in this pic ... cant belive i did this
> 
> 
> ...


well front suspention on backwards :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

easy fix homie.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2008, 09:51 PM~9664019
> *well front suspention on backwards  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what about the bar that goes right across the rear u-joint!? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2008, 09:52 PM~9664039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> easy fix homie.....
> *



X2 but still funny. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo bro its an eazy fix like ROLLIN said LOL, but besides the backwards parts its turnin out to be a bad ass build bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie I never noticed that


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 10 2008, 09:54 PM~9664050
> *what about the bar that goes right across the rear u-joint!? :dunno:
> *


am i wrong? looks wrong to me! :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 10 2008, 10:54 PM~9664050
> *what about the bar that goes right across the rear u-joint!? :dunno:
> *


thats right ....... :uh: i think :uh: ..lol.... but there is another bar that i wasnt gonna pout on


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2008, 10:17 PM~9664314
> *thats right ....... :uh: i think :uh: ..lol.... but there is another bar that i wasnt gonna pout on
> *


i mean no disrespect,you asked what was wrong and i was curious, the bar looks to cross right over the u-joint and upon rear lift, the bar would hit the u-joint. other than those two simple mistakes(which we all make mistakes, i have) the car is fucking badass! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 10 2008, 11:22 PM~9664378
> *i mean no disrespect,you asked what was wrong and i was curious, the bar looks to cross right over the u-joint and upon rear lift, the bar would hit the u-joint.  other than those two simple mistakes(which we all make mistakes, i have)  the car is fucking badass! :biggrin:
> *


the :uh: wasnt for you it was for me makin simple mistakes..lol...i dont mind any constuctive help  

ill check on that to


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2008, 10:29 PM~9664473
> *the  :uh:  wasnt for you it was for me makin simple mistakes..lol...i dont mind any constuctive help
> 
> ill check on that to
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wasn't the blue caddy suspention on backwards? Of the radiator or something? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that chassis is BADASS man


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2008, 11:33 PM~9664499
> *Wasn't the blue caddy suspention on backwards?    Of the radiator or something?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: just radiator :angry: 





























:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I knew it was something. :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol you painted the middle front axle with a sharpie nice work tho


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WELL i might be lossing internet , suppose to be paid by tomorrow morning and dont have it  

but if i do then i hope ill get it back by next week :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i just saw pic of this , forgot i had it painted already... :cheesy:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 11 2008, 06:19 PM~9670262
> *i just saw pic of this , forgot i had it painted already... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wheres jfk :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope you dont lose the net ! But if you do you should have atleast a few more hours of build time at your hands ! Hey is that 1 of the Hondas i sent you ??????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2008, 05:56 PM~9670541
> *I hope  you  dont  lose  the    net !  But  if you  do  you    should  have  atleast    a  few more  hours  of  build  time  at  your  hands !  Hey  is that  1  of the Hondas  i  sent you  ??????
> *


yeah its the Del Sol

and i will have more time 

it IS gettin turned off , tomorrow....but i will probably keep my laptop in my car 

and stop by whataburger on the way to work sometimes and just sit in the car and use there WIFI lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wooohooooo got a little $$$ so i got it paid ...lol.. just in time only had 2 1/2 hrs left before they cut it off..lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 11 2008, 05:34 PM~9672287
> *wooohooooo got a little $$$ so i got it paid ...lol.. just in time only had 2 1/2 hrs left before they cut it off..lol
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ok if im puttin disc brakes on the back of my 57 ....where should the caliper be ?

towards front of car towards back, or top


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

dont they usually put the rear caliper in the front and the front caliper in the back. Dunno? Which ever way you want. Both in the rear?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

wheres the 57 at? :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 16 2008, 02:17 AM~9707571
> *wheres the 57 at?    :0
> *


 :0 in tha garage ...lol....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2008, 01:23 AM~9707586
> *:0  in tha garage ...lol....
> *



smartass. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 16 2008, 02:26 AM~9707590
> *smartass.    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

it is tho :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i messed up a few molds, and dont have a lot left , so here are a few amps i did

not much but at least im learning


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah bro looks great to me!!!!


Gonna start casting parts?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 16 2008, 03:26 PM~9711179
> *Hell yeah bro looks great to me!!!!
> Gonna start casting parts?
> *


once i get the hang of it a little better , i will try to find parts that no one else on here does, and try to make a bunch


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2008, 03:29 PM~9711213
> *once i get the hang of it a little better , i will try to find parts that no one else on here does, and try to make a bunch
> *


then again ...ill have to look hard to find somethin to do ...THERE ARE A LOT OF PARTS ON HERE ALREADY OFFERED!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2008, 03:23 PM~9711144
> *i messed up a few molds, and dont have a lot left , so here are a few amps i did
> 
> not much but at least im learning
> ...


not bad at all.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2008, 03:38 PM~9711286
> *then again ...ill have to look hard to find somethin to do ...THERE ARE A LOT OF PARTS ON HERE ALREADY OFFERED!!
> *


59 impala booty kits. bumper and all. just a thought..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill find me one and give it a shot , but anything i do i have to ask around first , i dont wanna take anyting from anyone  

gotta get more mold material...lol...already


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

BE BACK AT ABOUT 1AM


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HURRY BACK!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 16 2008, 03:58 PM~9711403
> *HURRY BACK!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL ^^^^




Hell yea bro, those amps turned out really good!!! :0 :0 :0 keep it up.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: HELLZ YEAH BRO


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 17 2008, 01:12 AM~9716790
> *:thumbsup: HELLZ YEAH BRO
> *


X2 bro!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

these didnt turn out good 










i think these did , but i want some with a little bit bigger magnet


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i likes that 2nd set of subs.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2008, 06:01 PM~9730767
> *these didnt turn out good
> 
> 
> ...


shape on the first set is a lot harder..... those second look awesome.... will u be sellin any?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

cut the magnet off 1 of the first sets and add it to the second :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 18 2008, 10:04 PM~9730786
> *shape on the first set is a lot harder..... those second look awesome.... will u be sellin any?
> *


if i do sell little stuff, it will be a little while , i would wanna get more molds made, and make enough to stock up first


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

cast up some 30 in wheels, bet theyll sell


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 18 2008, 10:06 PM~9730805
> *cut the magnet off 1 of the first sets and add it to the second :dunno:
> *


to much work ..lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2008, 09:09 PM~9730827
> *to much work ..lol
> *


nah , just do it....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 18 2008, 11:09 PM~9730827
> *to much work ..lol
> *


 :0 cut them off each than glue the larger magnet on :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn catch me on yahoo


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tried it TY











and did a few more


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 19 2008, 01:49 AM~9731685
> *tried it TY
> 
> 
> ...


looks better, alot better.. i would of casted more of these


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and them would look real good facing out


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 12:51 AM~9731694
> *looks better, alot better.. i would of casted more of these
> *


gotta get more mold material


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 12:52 AM~9731695
> *and them would look real good facing out
> *


all those subs are just one sided


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that sucks.. what else did you cast, or did you only get enough stuff to do what uve done, subs and amps? well now u know u can do it atleast and wont be spending money you feel your just gonna waste


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 12:57 AM~9731725
> * that sucks.. what else did you cast, or did you only get enough stuff to do what uve done, subs and amps? well now u know u can do it atleast and wont be spending money you feel your just gonna waste
> *


i think its a little harder to do 2 sided subs

well i got a little more mold material....waitin to see if i can do somethin, i messed up couple things 

i got a lot of resin mix left


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

mold some 1/64 scale cars, lol mold some of the 2 door caprices


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 12:08 AM~9731799
> *mold some 1/64 scale cars, lol mold some of the 2 door caprices
> *


haha, i was just gonna say, ill send you a 1:64 cadillac hearse to mold for me, haha.

also- no motor in the mail yet, but its been hella slow. will probly show up early this week.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 19 2008, 02:09 AM~9731812
> *haha, i was just gonna say, ill send you a 1:64 cadillac hearse to mold for me, haha.
> 
> also- no motor in the mail yet, but its been hella slow. will probly show up early this week.
> *


id send the 2 door so he could mold some of them too


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 19 2008, 01:09 AM~9731812
> *haha, i was just gonna say, ill send you a 1:64 cadillac hearse to mold for me, haha.
> 
> also- no motor in the mail yet, but its been hella slow. will probly show up early this week.
> *


i got a hearse here ...i think i would have to do 2 piece mold ...havent done that yet


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yea, try it out, easier to do on a 1/64th scale than a 1/24


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME SILICONE/ MOLD MATERIAL ONLINE WITH PAYPAL?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

a little stockin up :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 lookin good..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 19 2008, 09:42 PM~9737070
> *:0 lookin good..
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Jan 19 2008, 10:42 PM~9737070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X3 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

X4


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

next days off ill finish 57 i hope ...so maybe thursday and friday

basically just got to put together..lol...

but we got inventory thursday at work so i have to work long overnight shifts monday, tuesday, wendsay...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

YEA!!!!!






































:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

them 10s but u keep um klean huh?




































10 feet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks like 1 bigfoot they did with the skinny wheels and tires. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2008, 03:11 AM~9779748
> *looks like 1 bigfoot they did with the skinny wheels and tires.    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2008, 11:11 PM~9779748
> *looks like 1 bigfoot they did with the skinny wheels and tires.    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0     :dunno: :dunno: hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 25 2008, 02:01 PM~9782755
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait til 4am!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i think its ok for my first try...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

shits hard to get right ...so another words i wasted another 1lb of silicone almost :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hye its your first try. youll get better with more practice  looks better then what i could do lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 26 2008, 07:09 AM~9788111
> *hye its your first try. youll get better with more practice   looks better then what i could do lol
> *


X2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

... ive got some nice 6x9 speakers and some audiobahn flame amps ill pm you pics of later.... see if you wanna try casting em.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cool thanks .... i know i can do little stuff good


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

done a little now i gotta find my radiator support  


















and my son painted this


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

and my son painted this 









[/quote]
hey homie 
tell your son
GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 26 2008, 05:53 AM~9787890
> *i think its ok for my first try...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 1/64th scale right, id keep practicing with them before moving to the larger scales, like you said 1oz you missed out on, it could have been more tho.. it actually dont look to bad either tho..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tried doin caddy bigboy grill, ill get it right










just messin around










:cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!! casting is commin along good!!57 is lookin tits too!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2008, 01:01 PM~9803189
> *damn!! casting is commin along good!!57 is lookin tits too!
> *


x2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 28 2008, 12:53 PM~9803115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those molds any good? PM me if you wanna get rid of 2, i can try em on a hopper


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!!! that 57 is tite!!!! looks great.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks 

now i gotta decide what i wanna start on next


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that 57 is really coming together!! Looks mean as fuck


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 30 2008, 12:55 AM~9819893
> *sweet homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2!!!! chassie looks great.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

first try at this :uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Needs more but its getting there!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah the gel pens i got are kinda sorry  

half the time they wont write


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 12:40 AM~9829041
> *yeah the gel pens i got are kinda sorry
> 
> half the time they wont write
> *



you have to hold them sideways.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

yeah i hear that. ive noticed that if the area your useing them on is flat (not glossy) they work so much better! And Rose Art gel pens work the best they dont bleed!


Keep trying bro 

I did this with gel pens:

























Keep trying and youll be happy!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks nice , ill get me some more gel pens ....how can i take this off if its already dried?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well the pens i use just wipe off right away, untill i clear coat them or lwt them sit for like a week lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Photobucket Site Maintenance

logo


Images and videos will continue to serve during this short maintenance.


damn it !! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I know man. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 03:32 AM~9829322
> *Photobucket Site Maintenance
> 
> logo
> ...


use imageshack.net thats what i just had to use, and wheni used the gel pens and had problems with it coming out sometimes, id pull the cap out and blow into it alittle


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i was just gonna post pics of what im startin on...LOWANDBEYONDS will reconize it 

i painted wheel for it


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ok here is what im gonna do ....body painted and foiled by Lowandbeyond

i pianted wheels


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i know the red is not the same for the wheels ....im gonna try to do somethin to make it darker ....dunno what yet


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got this for 5.00 off of a customer that comes in my store


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn..... lucky fukker..... those are 1301s right????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2008, 04:51 AM~9829523
> *damn..... lucky fukker..... those are 1301s right????
> *


yup ....got em from betos winter sale :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

show them what i sent ya


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2008, 09:47 AM~9830266
> *lookin good.
> *


x2 Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got this today at walmart


















and these form doubledueces


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

that elco is sick nice


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 31 2008, 09:55 PM~9836632
> *that elco is sick nice
> *


all lowandbeoyond on that ... i just have to paint and build the rest


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9836632
> *that elco is sick nice
> *


X2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Elco is clean homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 31 2008, 09:01 PM~9836721
> *Elco is clean homie
> *


x-2 bro...real nice.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 31 2008, 09:03 PM~9836763
> *x-2 bro...real nice.
> *



X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice elco!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 10:58 PM~9837439
> *nice elco!
> *


THANKS TO YOU ...ILL TRY TO FINISH IT UP REAL NICE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 10:05 PM~9837537
> *THANKS TO YOU ...ILL TRY TO FINISH IT UP REAL NICE
> *



I know you will homie.  


clear would do it real good. :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE ELCO MONTIE FRONT TOO !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 11:09 PM~9837593
> *I know you will homie.
> clear would do it real good.  :cheesy:
> *


I GOTTA FIND SOME TESTORS HIGH GLOSS , hobby lobby should have it ill go there prolly tuesday


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 10:38 PM~9837926
> *I GOTTA FIND SOME TESTORS HIGH GLOSS , hobby lobby should have it ill go there prolly tuesday
> *



yea with walmart not selling that shit anymore I dunno what I'll do. 

I see people have good ass luck with that 99 cent walmart clear? May have to give that a shot? Nearest LHS is over a hour drive from me. 

big lots got all walmarts model kits wonder if they got the paints and shit too?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no Big Lots here in Hawaii  no Michael's either


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 11:40 PM~9837952
> *yea with walmart not selling that shit anymore I dunno what I'll do.
> 
> I see people have good ass luck with that 99 cent walmart clear?    May have to give that a shot?      Nearest LHS is over a hour drive from me.
> ...


big lots here kits are gone already....hobby lobby is like 30-40 min from me 

i got 2 almost full cans ...but is sprays like shyt ...how can i clean it out


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

does Target sell model kits? they are gonna be opening th first ones in hawaii sometime later this year or next year...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 31 2008, 11:48 PM~9838030
> *does Target sell model kits? they are gonna be opening th first ones in hawaii sometime later this year or next year...
> *


not here  

or kamrt

or walmart

fckin SUX


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 10:46 PM~9838017
> *big lots here kits are gone already....hobby lobby is like 30-40 min from me
> 
> i got 2 almost full cans ...but is sprays like shyt ...how can i clean it out
> *



Warm them up in warm water and turn them over and spray them. might help.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

kmart here got kits.... very few though....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2008, 11:52 PM~9838076
> *Warm them up in warm water and turn them over and spray them.  might help.
> *


what should i use to try and clean spray nozzle out?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 10:54 PM~9838104
> *what should i use to try and clean spray nozzle out?
> *



turn it over and spray it usually clears it somewhat. Or soak it in something for alittle bit. CSC or something. Make sure its FULLY dry b4 clearing a car with it. Don't need spots of CSC on there.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 31 2008, 09:54 PM~9838104
> *what should i use to try and clean spray nozzle out?
> *


Try letting ur nozzles soak in paint thinner when ur not using them. Thats what i do and it works for me.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice decals


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well i took a few pics and this is the only one that work , i dunno if its my cam or card , says unreconizable format alot 

for the elco ...illl get more tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where's the rest of it? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Try looking at your cam and see what its reading for your format ? Or try to delete some pics from your card ! 


ANd this pic right here pissed my off big time ! 


















I made a trade with Carla for a buick kit for a brand new 76 caprice kit and when i got it ! I had no decal sheet ! PMed him and he said he used them on another ride ! Now i see this pic and and am like WHAT A FUCKIN CHUMP ! I even gave the little fuck a free 69 impala resin kit as a gift ! 

Looks like i got ass rimmed tring to be nice yet again ! Guess i have another fucktard's name to add to my DONT DEAL WITH LIST !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2008, 12:22 AM~9846760
> *Try  looking  at  your  cam  and  see  what  its  reading  for  your  format ? Or  try  to    delete  some  pics  from  your  card !
> ANd  this  pic  right  here  pissed  my  off    big  time !
> 
> ...


call me !!! right now if you can...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 1 2008, 08:22 PM~9846760
> *Try  looking  at  your  cam  and  see  what  its  reading  for  your  format ? Or  try  to    delete  some  pics  from  your  card !
> ANd  this  pic  right  here  pissed  my  off    big  time !
> 
> ...


you kno somethin..... i posted a wanted ad on another forum looking for some stuff... one guy replied.... and apparently he Pmed the dude trying to take the stuff...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

mini pm me ill send u some decals form the 71 t bird


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

keep ur stuff


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 1 2008, 11:47 PM~9846856
> *mini pm me ill send u some decals  form the 71 t bird
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 2 2008, 12:55 AM~9846895
> *
> *


thats not the point ...........you dont get it do you?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i want to make it rite


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 2 2008, 01:09 AM~9846961
> *i want to make it rite
> *


dont ell me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not alot done but i got 1 coat of clear on it :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

and no there is nothin on the side of the car ...dunno what it is ...you will see on next pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn................... :0 that fukkin thing is wet.... check them reflections.......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

few more different lighting


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

have ya some crown and coke tonight?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 3 2008, 03:18 AM~9853494
> *have ya some crown and coke tonight?
> *


of coarse :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 2 2008, 11:12 PM~9853474
> *few more different lighting
> 
> 
> ...


this pic makes me feel drunk....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:26 AM~9853518
> *this pic makes me feel drunk....
> 
> 
> ...


thats when he was ontop of the world from his crown and coke, he felt like the hulk :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wow ...you messin with me i know i havent drank that much...lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:roflmao: talking about china did anybody got to youtube and type lowriding in china you wont belive your eyes ......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 2 2008, 11:48 PM~9853573
> *:roflmao: talking about china did anybody got to youtube and type lowriding in china you wont belive your eyes ......
> *


who said china??? :dunno: u need to stop blazeing um...... :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol the pic of the ***** grl lol just look it up on you tube. they are taking lowriding to there streets of drifting and racing and hopping down the highway like l.a.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Feb 2 2008, 11:52 PM~9853584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:54 AM~9853593
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin killer bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice paint


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 3 2008, 01:55 PM~9855381
> *lookin killer bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Elco is killer homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that elcos lookin dope homie!!!!! Looks damn good with clear. I miss her already.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that elcos lookin dope homie!!!!! Looks damn good with clear. I miss her already.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx!!! 


should i put a second coat of clear?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

does it need a 2nd coat? Are you going to wet sand that 1st one?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 4 2008, 01:37 AM~9859724
> *does it need a 2nd coat?      Are you going to wet sand that 1st one?
> *


ive never done any wet sanding or color sanding 

its pretty shiny now


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 4 2008, 12:38 AM~9859728
> *ive never done any wet sanding or color sanding
> 
> its pretty shiny now
> *




then I'd leave it IMO.  :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

car i soaked to long ....so i tried to make it look more fked up


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

ouch...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol that car looks like a sweet junker project ..BoDine


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: 

thanx ill try to mess it up good :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 4 2008, 03:12 AM~9860088
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanx ill try to mess it up good  :biggrin:
> *



the elco? :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 4 2008, 04:12 AM~9860089
> *the elco?    :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: 









































:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 



























GO TO YOUR ROOM ....HELL NO!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 3 2008, 05:12 AM~9853474
> *few more different lighting
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice Homie...


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

wheres the truck your wife got you from hobby lobby 
the 4x4


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 4 2008, 03:02 AM~9860075
> *car i soaked to long ....so i tried to make it look more fked up
> 
> 
> ...


hey its bryans derby car lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 4 2008, 03:08 AM~9860082
> *lol that car looks like a sweet junker project ..BoDine
> *


Yup :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lol beer rep brought this in


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

HAHA great picture!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 3 2008, 12:48 PM~9855317
> *
> 
> 
> ...




how much shipped? 












































for a crown n coke? Its making my thirsty.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2008, 04:02 AM~9868066
> *how much shipped?
> for a crown n coke?    Its making my thirsty.
> *


lol.... all gone now ....


might be a little longer on the elco to be done gonna try and add some dough pumps :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 5 2008, 03:28 AM~9868094
> *lol.... all gone now ....
> might be a little longer on the elco to be done gonna try and add some dough pumps  :0
> *



:angry: fucker. I'm still thirsty and all I seen was a big bottle of crown.  Looks like the beer store bound in the morning after work. 



Add them pumps homie! Thats about a must in any future rides.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2008, 02:19 AM~9884614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i will work on mine in a few days been hurtin and sick , dunno, flu or something..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

got my stuff to day


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 02:15 AM~9867913
> *HAHA great picture!!!
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

the rear stance and found some a arms for the elco


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

now dunno how im gonna get the top and bottom a-arms on ..lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

do like Rollin did to that wagon. Just use the whole chrome lowers from the 70 monte kit. cut the old shit off just like he did and glue it all in place.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what about the uppers?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 9 2008, 02:27 AM~9900770
> *what about the uppers?
> *


use your imagination, thats what the shadow is in the wheel wells :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 8 2008, 09:27 PM~9900770
> *what about the uppers?
> *


i got u homie.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 9 2008, 10:01 PM~9905263
> *i got u homie.....
> *


 :0 

thanx i learn sometthin almost everyday on here :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 10 2008, 12:11 AM~9906668
> *:0
> 
> thanx i learn sometthin almost everyday on here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where can i get a interor and chassy for that hearse


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Work...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 12 2008, 08:18 AM~9922773
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice Work...
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

progress?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 28 2008, 01:40 PM~9803472
> *Those molds any good? PM me if you wanna get rid of 2, i can try em on a hopper
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2008, 11:38 PM~9938504
> *progress?
> *


i will have some friday and saturday


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

coo


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

been casting any new shit?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 16 2008, 12:12 AM~9954961
> *been casting any new shit?
> *


no im waitting till i get more little stuff to try , im waiting on some nice subs and amps now 

and i didnt get a chance to work on elco today , i was out all day running my mom to doctors


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 16 2008, 01:14 AM~9954977
> *no im waitting till i get more little stuff to try , im waiting on some nice subs and amps now
> 
> and i didnt get a chance to work on elco today , i was out all day running my mom to doctors
> *


  just when you were gettin better
your mom doin alright? ive been tryin to get my money for over a week now, the dude is tryin to screw me over on my money, and were about to get evicted since what he owes me (500+) is to pay rent for feb that was due on the first :uh: i guess he better hope he gets it to me before than, cuz when the tax money comes back and he hasnt gotten it to me, than ill see his punk ass in court and get all my shit paid and cleaned up :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry havent done much , back been hurtin alot....going this morning to get a shot in my back so wont be as bad ..lol


does this front end look right on here?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks a bit wide to me :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 01:01 AM~9968360
> *looks a bit wide to me :dunno:
> *


thats what i was thinking just gettin other opinions :/


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2008, 12:01 AM~9968360
> *looks a bit wide to me :dunno:
> *



X2  





section the middle out alittle bit and glue it back together.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

just make an old school bo legged car, lol.. wasnt the term bo legged where the wheels stuck out further than the wheel wells?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

no not on an elco


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

whats wrong with the chrome 70 monte suspention? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 18 2008, 01:21 AM~9968437
> *whats wrong with the chrome 70 monte suspention?      :0  :cheesy:
> *


dont have it ..lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2008, 12:22 AM~9968441
> *dont have it ..lol
> *



let me check for you homie. I may have some laying around. If so you want the stock one or the raised front one?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

raised


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 17 2008, 09:02 PM~9968375
> *X2
> section the middle out alittle bit and glue it back together.
> *


yea.... but will u need that impala kit front for a big body or something?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2008, 12:24 AM~9968450
> *raised
> *



cool homie. I'll check in the next few days mayne.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2008, 12:26 AM~9968461
> *thanx
> *



that for the LS elco I painted? :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 18 2008, 01:28 AM~9968466
> *that for the LS elco I painted?      :0
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2008, 12:31 AM~9968479
> *yup  :biggrin:
> *




fuckin shit then..........I need to find you some chrome front suspention and chrome rear suspention. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

junk ass server. :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so should the rest of the jambs go on the interior or the body?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

will your hinges clear the interior panels?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

94 caprice!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Little motivation for u.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 19 2008, 11:26 PM~9983768
> *Little motivation for u.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey bodine i know theres more than 1 way to skin a cat but how are u doin ur trunk? Did u glue in the fin, or all bondo?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 20 2008, 12:49 AM~9984287
> *Hey bodine i know theres more than 1 way to skin a cat but how are u doin ur trunk? Did u glue in the fin, or all bondo?
> *


im trying all bondo , what did you do ?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 10:51 PM~9984301
> *im trying all bondo , what did you do ?
> *


Glued in the spoiler, shaved it, and filled in the crack on the top of the trunk.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well i got bondo on it so ill give this way a try ...if dont work ill pull out aother body


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 09:06 PM~9984387
> *well i got bondo on it so ill give this way a try ...if dont work ill pull out aother body
> *


yea since some will just be donor kits for your big body caddys.... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

YUP


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 19 2008, 11:06 PM~9984387
> *well i got bondo on it so ill give this way a try ...if dont work ill pull out aother body
> *


Let me know how it goes. Maybe i went about it the hard way. If it dont work, let me know. I got a Caprice wagon that needs a donor kit. Maybe we can work somethin' out


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 20 2008, 01:10 AM~9984414
> *Let me know how it goes. Maybe i went about it the hard way. If it dont work, let me know. I got a Caprice wagon that needs a donor kit. Maybe we can work somethin' out
> *


 :0 WISH I HAD ONE OF THOSE :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 19 2008, 09:10 PM~9984414
> *Let me know how it goes. Maybe i went about it the hard way. If it dont work, let me know. I got a Caprice wagon that needs a donor kit. Maybe we can work somethin' out
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean ride homie nice color choice.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 20 2008, 08:10 PM~9991631
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

does one look better then the other ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well the one on the left still needs a little grinding , just wanderin which had the best angle /shape i guess


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2008, 06:39 PM~10007770
> *does one look better then the other ?
> 
> 
> ...


To me the one on the right looks better.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

that one is all bondo filler, had to do it 3 times bondo,sand,bondo,sand...ect...and i think one more time should be good, but then i need to cut trunk out :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2008, 08:09 PM~10008452
> *that one is all bondo filler, had to do it 3 times bondo,sand,bondo,sand...ect...and i think one more time should be good, but then i need to cut trunk out  :0
> *


Maybe u should have done that first. :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 22 2008, 10:42 PM~10008778
> *Maybe u should have done that first. :dunno:
> *


we will see 


i wanted to make sure i had right curve to it , i got one more to try if i mess up these 2 lol


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2008, 08:51 PM~10008874
> *we will see
> i wanted to make sure i had right curve to it , i got one more to try if i mess up these 2 lol
> *


Are those the donk kits ur using?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 22 2008, 10:55 PM~10008919
> *Are those the donk kits ur using?
> *


i got 1 donk,1street machine,1 lowrider..lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2008, 05:19 PM~10008102
> *well the one on the left still needs a little grinding , just wanderin which had the best angle /shape i guess
> *


 :twak: i sent you a 92 caprice... use it to see the right shape :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 23 2008, 01:11 AM~10010091
> *:twak: i sent you a 92 caprice... use it to see the right shape  :uh:
> *


o yeah :0 just didnt think about it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i know this trunk is right :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:uh: was just trying somethin lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice flake job.... what u use?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 02:14 AM~10056379
> *nice flake job.... what u use?
> *


spray duplicolor yellow, then took some silver wheel paint and just kinda misted it , 

and 2 coats of testors clear, gonna do 1 more clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

used to to flake jobs like that. Use the metal specks or matallics. :biggrin: that was back when I started building. Walmart 99 cent paints and rustolium metalics. :cheesy: 


















































sorry to butt rape your topic with these pictures.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 29 2008, 01:51 AM~10056477
> *nice!!
> *



fuck man it worked back then. Never tried it with good paints. or good clear either. well no clear at all.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im at the beach this weekend for anniversary


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice rides homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10060873
> *im at the beach this weekend for anniversary
> 
> 
> ...


you suck bodine !!!!!!
you posted these on purpose



j/k homie :biggrin: 
I hate to see pics like that when its cold up here.
have a great aniversary !!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 29 2008, 03:04 PM~10060873
> *im at the beach this weekend for anniversary
> 
> 
> ...



thats all???? i guess i gotta go to the beach this weekend.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit isn't even anybody there. :biggrin: Thats not the beach I wanna be at.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 29 2008, 06:11 PM~10062077
> *shit isn't even anybody there.    :biggrin:    Thats not the beach I wanna be at.
> *


thats exactly what i mean by "thats all" :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 29 2008, 10:29 PM~10062218
> *thats exactly what i mean by "thats all"  :biggrin:
> *


still only 70 here , i thought you would have posted pic by now


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 17 2007, 02:21 PM~7497362
> *The Caddy looks REALLY good bodine!
> 
> I do have a question though, and I'm not trying to hate. What's up with the front wheels?
> *


Out here we call it butterflyd wen you extend the a-arms on real car, I have seen em that far out too....yae dat caddy is hard too by the way Bodine


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 5 2008, 03:55 PM~10096876
> *Out here we call it butterflyd wen you extend the a-arms on real car, I have seen em that far out too....yae dat caddy is hard too by the way Bodine
> *



Same car, more gangsta tuck :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im gonna be puttin up RESINS FOR SALE IN A LITTLE WHILE !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 5 2008, 09:50 PM~10100341
> *im gonna be puttin up RESINS FOR SALE IN A LITTLE WHILE !!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 5 2008, 11:09 PM~10100583
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


well maybe now , 3 are sold already..lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10100595
> *well maybe now , 3 are sold already..lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 5 2008, 07:12 PM~10100611
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x-2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2008, 10:42 PM~10109671
> *x-2
> *


i need some more parts :biggrin: so i was gonna sell few things to help me buy some more parts, puttin 300C clip on my Magnum


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo Bodine u got a pm bro!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: and a payment sent!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 7 2008, 06:58 PM~10116043
> *Yo Bodine u got a pm bro!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: and a payment sent!!!
> *


got it  

check yours make sure i got right adddy

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT BOUGHT OR TRADED WITH ME

PACKAGES WILL GO OUT TUESDAY OR FRIDAY THANX :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 7 2008, 05:05 AM~10111142
> *i need some more parts  :biggrin:  so i was gonna sell few things to help me buy some more parts, puttin 300C clip on my Magnum
> 
> 
> ...



'
thats going to be sick homie!!!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

payment sent! f**ked up and paypalled in canadian... so you got an extra $0.97, lol.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 7 2008, 07:05 AM~10111142
> *i need some more parts  :biggrin:  so i was gonna sell few things to help me buy some more parts, puttin 300C clip on my Magnum
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda went with the charger clip


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 8 2008, 07:13 PM~10123641
> *shoulda went with the charger clip
> *


LIKE THIS..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 8 2008, 10:19 PM~10123986
> *LIKE THIS..
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good , but i like the 300C a lot got my other fender, and ordered headlights


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

Then here yah go


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 8 2008, 11:19 PM~10123986
> *LIKE THIS..
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i was selling this one , got a 79 promo from smallz, so i might keep dunno

im gonna try to cast the interior tub


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 9 2008, 12:43 PM~10127035
> *i was selling this one , got a 79 promo from smallz, so i might keep dunno
> 
> im gonna try to cast the interior tub
> ...




good luck bro! 



and yea, do the 300 on the magnum. Not the charger. Looks like ass IMO.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

put some clear on :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good mayne~!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 7 2008, 02:05 AM~10111142
> *i need some more parts  :biggrin:  so i was gonna sell few things to help me buy some more parts, puttin C</span>* clip on my Magnum
> 
> 
> ...


u gonna put a HEMI in it too? :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 13 2008, 12:05 AM~10157013
> *u gonna put a HEMI in it too?  :cheesy:
> *


HELL NO ...

I GOT A DODGE VIPER MOTOR FOR IT !!!!!



































































HAHAHAHA J/K


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 12 2008, 11:07 PM~10157026
> *HELL NO ...
> 
> I GOT A DODGE VIPER MOTOR FOR IT !!!!!
> ...




that would be fuckin SWEET!!!!!



"hey that thing got a hemi?" :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:angry: no HEMI >> :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10157166
> *:angry:  no HEMI >> :cheesy:
> *




JUNK


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 12:28 AM~10157182
> *JUNK
> *


HEMI is over rated i think anyways

and i would rather get a little better gas milage 

mine has 250hp


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 12 2008, 11:30 PM~10157192
> *HEMI is over rated i think anyways
> 
> and i would rather get a little better gas milage
> ...




yup they are JUNK. Just a name nowadays. Your paying for the name and only the name.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got a portable dvd player i keep in garage on my bench 

so i decided last night to take aprt and paint .LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats cool. Never thought of that. I got one in my garage too. Get bored watch a flick, workin on the ride play a cd. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOT THIS IN THE MAIL :cheesy: 

IM GONNA GET BILLET INSERT LATER


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET!!!! now you should have kept the 22's :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 06:22 PM~10161974
> *SWEET!!!!  now you should have kept the 22's  :biggrin:
> *


i wish , but at the time i had to sell them to pay IRS

ill get more and i am gonna get a 2 tone paint job not sure what colors yet


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^ BLK AND SILVER FADE WOULD LOOK NICE OR TWO TONE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cant get my pics to upload so here is one from cell phone


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice bro!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that clip is a page out of my book bro u beat me to it 
it looks sweet bro i want to see it done


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got couple better pics


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: gonna look sick bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 16 2008, 04:06 AM~10178909
> *:thumbsup:  gonna look sick bro
> *


making it exact way im gettin my 1:1 done


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S GOING TO BE CLEAN WHEN IT'S DONE HOMIE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2008, 04:22 AM~10178932
> *THAT'S GOING TO BE CLEAN WHEN IT'S DONE HOMIE.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


  ill try my best i know i havent done much lately , but ill get back to building a little more


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 16 2008, 03:08 AM~10178914
> *making it exact way im gettin my 1:1 done
> *


hellz yeah bro do ur damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 16 2008, 03:23 AM~10178938
> * ill try my best i know i havent done much lately , but ill get back to building a little more
> *


  HANDLE IT HOMIE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's one Gregg from Model Cars built....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where would i get those wheels from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:59 AM~10181075
> *where would i get those wheels from?
> *


i'll ask today when i see him at the model car meeting


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2008, 11:14 AM~10181138
> *i'll ask today when i see him at the model car meeting
> *


he said they are some Aoshima wheels.... he forgot which ones....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

the 300 frontend looks good as a wagon are u gonna put the magnum front on the sedan body?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam bodine you beat me to it lol ... its gonna look sick homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 10:31 PM~10202238
> *the 300 frontend looks good as a wagon are u gonna put the magnum front on the sedan body?
> *


  might as well since i cut it :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

300 WAGON LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks BETO firery orange ....I LIKE !!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 18 2008, 09:21 PM~10202183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10211273
> *thanks BETO      firery orange ....I LIKE !!
> 
> 
> ...


damn i mis counted ...thought this was goin top of page :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2008, 08:24 AM~10204453
> *300 WAGON LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *



X 2 bro I like the Orange on that truck


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2008, 09:29 PM~10211273
> *thanks BETO      firery orange ....I LIKE !!
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie did that kit come with chrome bumpers?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Mar 19 2008, 11:03 PM~10211589
> *hey homie did that kit come with chrome bumpers?
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, that makes we wanna spray my fiery orange, but not until another day!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE PAINT


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

What kind of paint is that firey orange?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10211870
> *What kind of paint is that firey orange?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its a good paint and polishes out nicely....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I need to get me some of that! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 19 2008, 11:44 PM~10211975
> *I need to get me some of that! :cheesy:
> *


thats no clear ...anyone know if i can use regular testors high gloss clear on it ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10211988
> *thats no clear ...anyone know if i can use regular testors high gloss clear on it ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

love that color bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

painted bed 




















cleared CAB


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya Bodine truck is lookin good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im lovin the color :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 19 2008, 11:41 PM~10212380
> *hellz ya Bodine truck is lookin good bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: im lovin the color :biggrin:
> *


That color is amayzing in person....same color on my 59


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 20 2008, 12:46 AM~10211988
> *thats no clear ...anyone know if i can use regular testors high gloss clear on it ?
> *


hey homie
that testors series does have a clear coat too.
try the lime ice or the inca gold you will like them too .


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANX FOR COMMETNS :biggrin: 

couple outside


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

almost forgot you can use the walmart clear on the testors too.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 20 2008, 10:43 AM~10214838
> *almost forgot you can use the walmart clear on the testors too.
> *


the walmart clear sucks, you are speaking of the color place clear correct? crap.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 20 2008, 02:28 PM~10215523
> *the walmart clear sucks, you are speaking of the color place clear correct? crap.....
> *


yes sir the colorplace. whats wrong with it ??? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I've seen people throw down some badass clear jobs with that clear? Never used it myself, but seems to work for everyone else. I'm still stuck on useing the Testors high gloss.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 20 2008, 09:21 PM~10218807
> *I've seen people throw down some badass clear jobs with that clear?    Never used it myself,  but seems to work for everyone else.    I'm still stuck on useing the Testors high gloss.
> *


Same here bro, that stuff is the SHIT!! :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i guess i will put magnum clip on 300c, and make it 2 door :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass work!!! Your stepping this shit up a notch!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro nice start to a badass ride :cheesy:


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

HEY BO CHECK THIS OUT MAG W/ CHARGER CLIP RESIN I GOT A FEW IN STOCK IF INTERESTED AND MAG W/300 CLIP!!!!! HIT ME UP!!!(CLICK 2 ENLARGE)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

still a lot to do , but got some done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2008, 11:38 PM~10212351
> *painted bed
> 
> 
> ...


that color came out real nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Mar 22 2008, 12:46 AM~10227165
> *We Dont Die... "WE MULTIPLY"
> COMING SOON PENSECOLA FLORIDA CHAPTER
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Conversion!

:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

at least i got a hobby lobby here since walmart dont have shyt anymore











so i picked up these

not much but all i could spend right now


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i wanted this to but its a little to much for me rightnow


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

those scribers are nice !!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i remember those spokes, those were my first set of spokes on my very first model.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 24 2008, 10:47 AM~10241506
> *at least i got a hobby lobby here since walmart dont have shyt anymore
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to hit the clearance and the seasonal isles bro.

clearance usually always has good deals on expensive kits. last time i went they had 2 top secret skylines for $15 reg $24 and a tamiya enzo ferrari for $24 reg. 30 sumthin.

in the seasonal isle (where they sell the holiday shit) you can pick up flocking $2.99 for 3 canisters a little bigger than 35 mm film cans and the colors usually correspond to the holiday. like around valentines day i got red pink and purple. on christmas i got red, dark green and lime green, etc...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice ..

the peter built was reg 19.99 and scriber 7.99 + 7.5 tax 

but after discount i paid 23.00 for oth


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont need a HEMI


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

could have done WAY BETTER THEN THAT!!!!















































with a 4 cylinder. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

could of and have when i had more room ,,,, didnt wanna hit a pole ...lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 30 2008, 11:47 PM~10294873
> *could of and have when i had more room ,,,, didnt wanna hit a pole ...lol
> *



LMAO!!!! I was kinda waiting on that. Fuckit hit it with the front end.......your changing that anyways. 

Let me grab the camaro from the X tomm real quick. V6 bitches. :biggrin: Doing doughnuts around that magnun. lol. 

Matter of fact I about made alittle vid this weekend. I changed the calipers on the towncar. Just to see how good they worked I was going to powerbrake the shit out of it in the garage.  never did tho.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 02:58 PM~10294911
> *LMAO!!!!   I was kinda waiting on that.    Fuckit hit it with the front end.......your changing that anyways.
> 
> Let me grab the camaro from the X tomm real quick.   V6 bitches.     :biggrin:    Doing doughnuts around that magnun.   lol.
> ...


 :twak:


























:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 12:01 AM~10294921
> *:twak:
> :biggrin:
> *




wasn't noone there to tape it.  Guess I could have set it up on the shelf or something? :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 03:03 PM~10294929
> *wasn't noone there to tape it.         Guess I could have set it up on the shelf or something?    :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 12:58 AM~10294911
> *LMAO!!!!  I was kinda waiting on that.    Fuckit hit it with the front end.......your changing that anyways.
> 
> Let me grab the camaro from the X tomm real quick.  V6 bitches.    :biggrin:    Doing doughnuts around that magnun.  lol.
> ...


ill have to find the burnout pics of my 92 ..lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 31 2008, 01:32 AM~10294813
> *i dont need a HEMI
> 
> 
> *


i can do that with my grandma's granny bike, holdin the front brake and leaning forward :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

somethin like this :cheesy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L8hO7tD_OI

shit why not, watch this one too :roflmao: at the end
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxPMQLsmB_A&feature=related


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 31 2008, 12:22 AM~10295020
> *i can do that with my grandma's granny bike, holdin the front brake and leaning forward  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 31 2008, 12:22 AM~10295020
> *i can do that with my grandma's granny bike, holdin the front brake and leaning forward  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 31 2008, 01:22 AM~10295020
> *i can do that with my grandma's granny bike, holdin the front brake and leaning forward  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 31 2008, 01:09 AM~10295196
> *:0  pics or it didnt happen :0
> *



here he is........


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 03:28 AM~10295263
> *here he is........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 22 2008, 09:59 PM~10010298
> *i know this trunk is right  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where's this at? :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 31 2008, 11:00 PM~10303729
> *where's this at?  :scrutinize:
> *


its in the garage :biggrin: 

i just started to many now


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got this wood display from work so i put some pegboard sides on it 

im gonna do wood sides and and door on front when i get it 

so ill have me a paint booth :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

fuckin server


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i wound if bodydropped want to know what that is ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

some beer vendor brought it in to put beer on , then produce had it , so i took it ..lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

naw, i dont know where the question mark came from...lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i was taking the ring out of 1109 to paint and it flew out my hand behind a cabinet, 

when i moved the cabinet i found THIS!!
*
THIS IS WHAY I HATE WORKING IN THE GARAGE !!!*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn thats a big mofo!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

regardless of finding the biggest spider ive seen here...lol...and which is my biggest fear

still doing some , 

wish i had the high gloss clear instead of regular



















































euro build


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Oh hell no. Fuck that iraqi spider shit.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2008, 08:41 AM~10389555
> *Oh hell no. Fuck that iraqi spider shit.
> *


where we live is mostly new houses, so there is still woods beside me on 1 side all in front of me , and there were woods where our house is , 

i wish they would finish building on on this land and we wouldnt have em as bad

i catch black widows, brown widows, and that one is a wolf spider i think 

i only caugh it to take to this old guy at work, he has all kinds in his bedroom , ALIVE!!

like 4 black widows, 5 brown widows, 5 trantulas (spelling)...one is called a bird eater

bout 8 inch leg span


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2008, 10:54 AM~10389608
> *where we live is mostly new houses, so there is still woods beside me on 1 side all in front of me , and there were woods where our house is ,
> 
> i wish they would finish building on on this land and we wouldnt have em as bad
> ...


No thanks on the big ass spiders. I'm 6'3 300 and i hate spiders. Call me a pussy, it's cool.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2008, 08:57 AM~10389625
> *No thanks on the big ass spiders.  I'm 6'3 300 and i hate spiders. Call me a pussy, it's cool.
> *


they are my worst fear, i used 2 4ft polls to catch it , so this guy can come pick it up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides look good bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2008, 08:39 AM~10389543
> *regardless of finding the biggest spider ive seen here...lol...and which is my biggest fear
> 
> still doing some ,
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Damn homie that was a big spider I can't stand them things


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WELL I WAS WORKIN ON MY 65 THEN SAW SPIDER , SWUNG AT IT , AND IT 

DROVE THE MODEL OFF ON THE ROTORS SO ,,, GUESS ILL START OVER  












J/K .........PICS TOMORROW NIGHT :biggrin: 

GETTIN ME A PIN VISE TOMORRW AND MAYBE TRY TO WIRE IT :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Apr 11 2008, 09:36 AM~10389196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, my niece used to laugh at me when i got all scared and shit, then one day, i threw my old iguana(REST IN PEACE) at her, and she never said nothing else


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

we got a hobbytown usa here , didnt know they just opened in sep.

:cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You need to keep a can of spider killer in your back pocket. Nice work on the rides.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2008, 04:21 PM~10399943
> *You need to keep a can of spider killer in your back pocket.  Nice work on the rides.
> *


i know ...lol


and THANX :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Builds are lookin good!



Man, I had a wolf spider in my tool shed last spring, it was a little bigger than the one you posted. I opened up the shed door and it was right there on the back of the door, right at eye level with me!!!!

I ain't gonna lie, I screamed like a little bitch! :biggrin: 

I'm not really scared of spiders, I used to have a pet tarantula, but when you're not expecting to have one the size of your hand right in your face, it kinda takes you by surprise!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2008, 05:43 PM~10400018
> *Builds are lookin good!
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i like that green

thanks now im gonna have nightmares



j/k :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2008, 06:36 AM~10389196
> *i was taking the ring out of 1109 to paint and it flew out my hand behind a cabinet,
> 
> when i moved the cabinet i found THIS!!
> ...




fuck that. Tatman can back me up on that....hate fuckin spiders......lol :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2008, 10:57 AM~10389625
> *No thanks on the big ass spiders.  I'm 6'3 300 and i hate spiders. Call me a pussy, it's cool.
> *


 i thought i was the only one that hated those things. cant stand em.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i squash umm asap there fukin ugly mothafukers


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM SERVER.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I HAVE NEVER BEEN SCARED OF SPIDER'S NOT EVEN TILL THIS DAY I EVEN USED TO SMASH THEM ON THE WALL WITH MY HAND OR SHOE EVERY ONE THOUGHT I WAS CRAZY THE ONLY THING A SPIDER HAS TO HURT YOU WITH IS ALWAYS FACE DOWN OR TOWARD'S THE WALL IT CANT BITE YOU NOR STING YOU FROM IT'S BACK. BUT MY MOM AND OTHER FAMILY MEMBER'S ARE TERRIFIED OF THEM AND I GOT LIL NEPHEWS RUNNING AROUND HERE ALL THE TIME SO THANK GOD FOR ONE OF MY HOMIE'S WHO WORK'S FOR DEWEY COME'S BY EVERY 2 WEEKS AND SPRAY'S AROUND THE HOUSE IN AND OUT AND AROUND THE FENCE LINE I HAVENT SEEN ANYTHING FOR MONTH'S. HE SAID IF YOU HAVE SHED'S TO ONCE IN A WHYLE PUT ONE OF THOSE FOGGER'S AND THEY WILL STOP COMING BACK ONCE THE POISON IS THERE ON THE WALL'S AND IF YOU SEE WEB'S BUT AINT BOTHERING YOU DONT CLEAN THEM JUST SPRINCLE SOME DUST ON IT AN NO OTHER SPIDER WILL MOVE IN, CAUSE IF YOU TEAR IT DOWN IT JUST MAKE'S A NEW AREA FOR THEM TO LIVE.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2008, 05:03 PM~10406901
> *DAM SERVER.. :biggrin:
> *


you have grande cajones senor biggs..... i run like a bitch when i see spiders.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 13 2008, 05:04 PM~10406912
> *I HAVE NEVER BEEN SCARED OF SPIDER'S NOT EVEN TILL THIS DAY I EVEN USED TO SMASH THEM ON THE WALL WITH MY HAND OR SHOE EVERY ONE THOUGHT I WAS CRAZY THE ONLY THING A SPIDER HAS TO HURT YOU WITH IS ALWAYS FACE DOWN OR TOWARD'S THE WALL IT CANT BITE YOU NOR STING YOU FROM IT'S BACK.  BUT MY MOM AND OTHER FAMILY MEMBER'S ARE TERRIFIED OF THEM AND I GOT LIL NEPHEWS RUNNING AROUND HERE ALL THE TIME SO THANK GOD FOR ONE OF MY HOMIE'S WHO WORK'S FOR DEWEY COME'S BY EVERY 2 WEEKS AND SPRAY'S AROUND THE HOUSE IN AND OUT AND AROUND THE FENCE LINE I HAVENT SEEN ANYTHING FOR MONTH'S.  HE SAID IF YOU HAVE SHED'S TO ONCE IN A WHYLE PUT ONE OF THOSE FOGGER'S AND THEY WILL STOP COMING BACK ONCE THE POISON IS THERE ON THE WALL'S AND IF YOU SEE WEB'S BUT AINT BOTHERING YOU DONT CLEAN THEM JUST SPRINCLE SOME DUST ON IT AN NO OTHER SPIDER WILL MOVE IN, CAUSE IF YOU TEAR IT DOWN IT JUST MAKE'S A NEW AREA FOR THEM TO LIVE.
> *


I used to think the same thing, til i saw a black widow jump when i got close to smash it....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 13 2008, 04:26 PM~10406667
> *fuck that. Tatman can back me up on that....hate fuckin spiders......lol :uh:
> *


Fuck Spiders!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEN JUST GO BUY A CAN OF AQUA-NET AND A GOOD LIGHTER AND HAVE A SPIDER HUNT THAT'S FUN TOO. OR EVEN A CAN OF LIGHTER FLUID SOAK THEM LIGHT THEM AND WATCH THEM LIL BASTERD'S RUN ON FIRE.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

brake cleaner works good too

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds lookin good man.  

I keep the spiders around here, they kill and eat all the other little bugs I don't like. The only ones I kill or take outside are the Brown Recluse when I see em. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck spiders. 

The 70 mc's lookin good. Good color.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2008, 10:58 PM~10409301
> *fuck spiders.
> 
> The 70 mc's lookin good.  Good color.
> *


65 Grand Prix  

thanx


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2008, 10:54 PM~10409697
> *65 Grand Prix
> 
> thanx
> *



me< :twak: I looked at it real quick, that pic of that spider made me skuured.  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:angry: I DIDNT KNOW THE BMF ULTRA BRIGHT CHROME WAS A BITCH TO WORK WITH :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2008, 12:04 AM~10410066
> *:angry: I DIDNT KNOW THE BMF ULTRA BRIGHT CHROME WAS A BITCH TO WORK WITH  :angry:
> *



thats what I hear. Never used it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2008, 09:04 PM~10410066
> *:angry: I DIDNT KNOW THE BMF ULTRA BRIGHT CHROME WAS A BITCH TO WORK WITH  :angry:
> *


i switched back to regular chrome.... sticks better


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 01:06 AM~10410077
> *i switched back to regular chrome.... sticks better
> *


 :angry: YEAH I NOTICED THAT NOW


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 13 2008, 07:08 PM~10406950
> *Fuck Spiders!
> *



X2


do the damn thing bodine!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 fukker


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 22 2008, 12:43 AM~10473106
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 22 2008, 02:52 AM~10473131
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Apr 22 2008, 01:38 PM~10476227
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Apr 22 2008, 12:38 PM~10476227
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


THANKS TO YOU :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 22 2008, 02:33 PM~10476687
> *THANKS TO YOU  :biggrin:
> *


anytime homie :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 22 2008, 01:29 AM~10473066
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

found something to use for straps



















my sons spider bite 

wasnt even at my house in his moms yard


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn dude. Keep a close eye on that bite! What kinda spider was it? anyone know or see it?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2008, 01:49 AM~10491113
> *damn dude.  Keep a close eye on that bite!    What kinda spider was it?  anyone know or see it?
> *


they didnt see it , he didnt even feel it , but doctor said looked like spider bite, 

and that pic was after 5days, im worried about it being a Brown Recluse 

thats the worst you can get bit by, he has some medicine he is taking , and some good cream for it , his mom or i change it 4-6 times a day


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

if that was a brown recluse after 5 days that shit wouldn't look like that. Would be way worse. It would look like that after the 1st day. But I hope not man.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
hope your little guy is ok man !!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thank you!!

sux right now i dont get to see him much , ive worked 11 straight 4pm 12am 

and gotta work 10 more..if i was doing different shift i could see him alot 

ill see him a couple days this week, maybe oonly an hour or 2 each day but 

its worth it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 24 2008, 01:31 AM~10491258
> *thank you!!
> 
> sux right now i dont get to see him much , ive worked 11 straight 4pm 12am
> ...



he'll understand why daddy wasn't around much when he grows up. He'll see that you had to do what you had to do to supply the familys needs.  

Its sucks tho, I know the feeling right now with me and the wife split up. I don't see my kids as much as I'd like too.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 24 2008, 03:31 AM~10491258
> *thank you!!
> 
> sux right now i dont get to see him much , ive worked 11 straight 4pm 12am
> ...


right there with you man my wife works days and I work nights 6pm to 2 am.
I dont see them much and when I do I am like really cranky from not being able to sleep during the day and being tired all the time.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOW?


maybe gold


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

either lowered on gold, or nose up on chrome....

:dunno:

but you can never go wrong with a three wheel on either

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

YES!!!!!!! GOLD!!!! 

thats sick homie! 





here I was just thinking about you (no ****) 

seen this today in town


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 01:56 AM~10499759
> *either lowered on gold, or nose up on chrome....
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


i will do my next kit on a mean 3 , havent seen much , well any i think lol

i will do one tho :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thats a nice extention LOW :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 25 2008, 12:59 AM~10499839
> *i will do my next kit on a mean 3 , havent seen much , well any i think lol
> 
> i will do one tho  :biggrin:
> *



this kit sucks for 3 wheel anyways cause it just takes the bars. Do a kit with front and rear suspention and more chassie detail on 3.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sucks bout your boy man.... hope he be ok...... and thats a sick rig....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 02:02 AM~10499850
> *sucks bout your boy man.... hope he be ok...... and thats a sick rig....
> *


its gettin little better now :biggrin: 


THANX!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

if your going to keep the gold wheels is anything else going to be gold? Gold foil here and there? 

I'd say atleast spray some orange metal cast over the chrome lightly and have chrome front and rear. 










this was my grand prix. You going to foil anymore of yours?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 25 2008, 02:00 AM~10499844
> *this kit sucks for 3 wheel anyways cause it just takes the bars.  Do a kit with front and rear suspention and more chassie detail on 3.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im still going to foile the sides


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 25 2008, 01:53 AM~10499748
> *LOW?
> maybe gold
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

id say go with some 1302s if u have any.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2008, 06:36 AM~10389196
> *i was taking the ring out of 1109 to paint and it flew out my hand behind a cabinet,
> 
> when i moved the cabinet i found THIS!!
> ...


OH HELL NO!  . I HATE SPIDERS THAT ARE THAT FUCKIN HUGE OR THAT CAN KILL YOU hno: THE ONLY SPIDERS I LIKE IS DADDY LONG LEGS BUT WHEN THEY CURL INTO A LITTLE BALL AND YOU TOUCH IT AND THEY RUN I JUMP BUT AFTER THAT I'M COOL


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT CATALINA IS LOOKING GOOD BODINE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NOT MUCH BUT I GOT THIS TODAY


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

those are awsome bits to have and the pontiac is lookin dope :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

loookin good man! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

motor lookin good homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 01:29 AM~10557880
> *motor lookin good homie
> *


*X2*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 01:29 AM~10557880
> *motor lookin good homie
> *


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

x4 bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ride is lookin sick bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANX BIGGS and TWINN



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 8 2008, 04:15 PM~10610010
> *THANX BIGGS and  TWINN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*
what kit do i use to finish this?*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

86 elco


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=381100&st=0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

for some reason im thinkin i forgot something ....lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks Good Homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You dont have the knock off's on the wheels ! Is that what you are missing?

Bodine if i my sugguest something ! The wheels need to be pull out even with body and the front i think is tucked to far to me slammed on the ground ! 

But other then that the build is clean and nice motor detail ! Keep on buildin bro !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good brother! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 10 2008, 04:24 PM~10624014
> *Looks good brother!    :0
> *


X2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 10 2008, 05:34 PM~10624056
> *X2
> *


X3...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2008, 10:37 AM~10622940
> *You  dont  have  the  knock off's  on the  wheels ! Is  that  what you  are  missing?
> 
> Bodine  if  i  my  sugguest  something !  The  wheels  need  to  be  pull  out  even  with  body  and  the  front  i  think  is  tucked  to  far  to  me  slammed  on the  ground !
> ...


yup thats one thing ill get em on there, and i just foiled the door handles, 

you think its to low?

or just make it where the wheels are straight?

thanx everyone


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 12 2008, 01:16 AM~10633091
> *yup thats one thing ill get em on there, and i just foiled the door handles,
> 
> you think its to low?
> ...




Pull them out toward the outside alittle. They look ok tilted, just too much gap between the wheels and the body.  Make a new metal axle, alittle longer.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

pontiac looks good i love the color


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 12 2008, 09:14 AM~10633516
> *pontiac looks good i love the color
> *


X2...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got a couple things in the mail today 

from sidetoside this , thank you



















AND I BOUGHT THIS!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2008, 08:36 PM~10656981
> *got a couple things in the mail today
> 
> from sidetoside this , thank you
> ...



THAT TAPE IS GREAT !

Your going to love that and the air brush ! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nice AB!! I just bought another 2. a devilbiss DAGR, and a master g44 ( i-twat-a micron knockoff)

I gotta get doin more freehand shit.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 8 2008, 04:15 PM~10610010
> *THANX BIGGS and  TWINN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice airbrush.... one of te one's i use the most good all purpose


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

A LITTLE SHAVING DONE 

STILL GOTTA BONDO THIS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 15 2008, 04:41 PM~10663292
> *A LITTLE SHAVING DONE
> 
> STILL GOTTA BONDO THIS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good brother.  

What are you planing to do with the Semi???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 15 2008, 07:09 PM~10665148
> *Looking good brother.
> 
> What are you planing to do with the Semi???
> *


shaving, some billet parts, big nice low pro wheels,... maybe open it up ...not sure yet


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10658818
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you are welcome homie.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 15 2008, 06:13 PM~10665183
> *shaving, some billet parts, big nice low pro wheels,... maybe open it up ...not sure yet
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tried my new airbrush gun

i sprayed the paint with the gun, and walmart crafts clear


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good homie....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

couple more to show it shines pretty good , still few flaws

and it is DRY :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks good bro nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE KOLOR, LOOKS GREAT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANKS EVERYONE, im surprised it turned out this good for the first time

not sure what color but its some house of color my brother gave me


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

loooks like mabey cobalt blue.

Looks great!! keep it up!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*FINALLY HERE*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 19 2008, 04:20 PM~10689274
> *FINALLY HERE
> 
> 
> ...


U scored! :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 19 2008, 04:20 PM~10689274
> *FINALLY HERE
> 
> 
> ...


  Cool now gets ta crackin


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn. you don't need any 63's do you? :cheesy: 




I need one. Hit me up if you wanna come off one.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

BEEN CLEANING MY GARAGE ALL DAY .....


*THIS IS WHAT I USE TO PUT ON MY TABLE FOR BUILDING....*

VERY HABDY ...ITS A PUZZLE BOARD ...HAS 2 DRAWERS ON EACH SIDE ...AND AN 

EDGE AROUND 2 SIDES , DRAWERS ARE GOOD FOR STORING SMALL PARTS!!












AND GOT MY WORKSPACE A LITTLE MORE OPENED UP AND CLEANER


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cleaned my garage the other day too. Used to only get the hood in the door. Now the whole car!!!! yea! 









damn neglected olds.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i see my old scylone


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOT ME A FEW MORE TODAY


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PAINTING THIS FOR MY NEPHEW


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good mayne.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

first coat only so far right...... :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 6 2008, 01:09 AM~10811004
> *first coat only so far right......  :scrutinize:
> *


?


yup still gonna wet sand and reclear


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

should loook reaaaaaally good,


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 6 2008, 12:02 AM~10810970
> *looks good mayne.
> *


X 2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

what color is that? uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 6 2008, 10:09 PM~10816623
> *what color is that? uffin:
> *


revving red Testors Laquer

with 1 coat of walmart Folk Art clear


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10816742
> *thanks
> 
> *


beto has them for 6.00 shipped , unless it went up a little cuz shippin went up


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good Bodine. That color is bad.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 6 2008, 08:37 PM~10816768
> *beto has them for 6.00 shipped , unless it went up a little cuz shippin went up
> *


NO, SAME PRICE. THANKS.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

just got this in the mail today 

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 7 2008, 11:16 PM~10821770
> *:0
> 
> just got this in the mail today
> ...



did u get this frm tha website i pmed u??? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 8 2008, 10:46 PM~10827074
> *did u get this frm tha website i pmed u??? :biggrin:
> *


YUP 


THANKS ALOT !!!!1 18.12 SHIPPED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 9 2008, 01:54 AM~10827612
> *YUP
> THANKS ALOT !!!!1  18.12 SHIPPED
> *


what web site is this? my hobby shop has that monte kit for like 35bucks.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...shop/index.html


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 9 2008, 01:54 PM~10830451
> *http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...shop/index.html
> *



sup pimp


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

go to specials


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele.../TRU_02505.html


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 9 2008, 12:55 PM~10830460
> *sup pimp
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

want to send a caddy my way lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 9 2008, 01:09 PM~10830577
> *want to send a caddy my way lol
> *


thats my sons :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 9 2008, 11:54 AM~10830451
> *http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...shop/index.html
> *



thanx!!! :cheesy: i just ordered one also


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Anything for my brothaz!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

more or less how long did it take for u to recive your purchase? thanx


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy: 

look what i got :cheesy: 

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah the dates wrong on my camera lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

good score for the both of us......... hope you like and can maybe build one of them.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Tried making some euro cutty front clips , but done mold wrong so it started breakin , so next i think ill get right


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 5 2008, 11:08 PM~11271305
> *Tried making some euro cutty front clips , but done mold wrong so it started breakin , so next i think ill get right
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you got bubbles in the mold when you mix it and pour it get a tooth pick and move it around it should bring the bubbles to the top


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 5 2008, 11:26 PM~11271476
> *looks like you got bubbles in the mold when you mix it and pour it get a tooth pick and move it around it should bring the bubbles to the top
> *


Well i tried a 1 piece mold


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thats why u use the tooth pick smash it in your mouth like if you are going to foil ,just run it around the details till the resin cures


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i will get back to building as soon as i do some summer cleaning in garage

found another HUGE spider in there

and i gotta wait till it cools down a little


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

stop being a pussy and be the bigger animal :biggrin: lets see some updates


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 22 2008, 12:27 AM~11409163
> *stop being a pussy and be the bigger animal  :biggrin:  lets see some updates
> *


i went out for an hour and cleaned up , and saturday im off so i hope i finish it up lol


so MIND YOUR OWN BIZZNESS!!!!!!!!!




























































lol just kidding soon.......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*SO DOES ANYONE HAVE THE COPYRIGHT TO THE 4DR BIGBODY 

OR CAN I MAKE MY OWN ?*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

IMO itd only be a problem if u were planning to cast them, right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11419045
> *SO DOES ANYONE HAVE THE COPYRIGHT TO THE 4DR BIGBODY
> 
> OR CAN I MAKE MY OWN ?
> *



Do something Different Bodine ! 

Get the 4 dr caprice from Modelhaus and recast that :biggrin: 

They all ready have to vendors for the Big Body ! But if your just doing it for your self to have a few extra and not sale thats your choice ! Copy righted or not if you dont sale them no one can say or do anything legal about it ! Copy right only in titles the royalty to the items being reproduce!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2008, 12:16 PM~11419070
> *Do    something  Different  Bodine !
> 
> Get  the  4 dr  caprice  from  Modelhaus  and  recast  that  :biggrin:
> ...


the wagon?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2008, 01:22 PM~11419098
> *the wagon?
> *


LOL! NOPE ! The wagon is in the mail heading to Cali ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2008, 12:25 PM~11419118
> *LOL!    NOPE  !  The  wagon  is in  the  mail  heading  to  Cali ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

4dr box?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Why noy finish out your caddy truck and cast that ! There are still none on the market ! So that could be a seller here on LIL and on the bay !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 23 2008, 01:26 PM~11419125
> *:0
> 
> 4dr box?
> *


LOL ! Already aimmed at a differnt walk of life for that 1 aswhile ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11419127
> *Why  noy    finish  out  your  caddy  truck  and  cast  that !  There  are  still  none  on the  market !  So  that  could  be  a  seller  here  on  LIL  and  on the  bay !
> *



yeah ...i could send to you to get just right 

i still got it and sealed kit with it , and extra parts kits 

pm me your addy again


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

BODINE, WORK ON MAKING A TWO PIECE MOLD ON THE BUMPERS, WORK THE KINKS OUT FIRST. IF YOU CAN GET A HOLD OF THE SMOOTH RESIN AND MOLD PRODUCT OR EVEN TAP PLASTIC PRODUCT. I THINK TWINN USES THE SMOOTH PRODUCT. ALSO MAKING A BIGGER MOLD TO MAKE ERRORS AND TRAIL CAN COST LOTS OF MONEY. LOOKS LIKE YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 23 2008, 12:32 PM~11419148
> *BODINE, WORK ON MAKING A TWO PIECE MOLD ON THE BUMPERS, WORK THE KINKS OUT FIRST. IF YOU CAN GET A HOLD OF THE SMOOTH RESIN AND MOLD PRODUCT OR EVEN TAP PLASTIC PRODUCT. I THINK TWINN USES THE SMOOTH PRODUCT. ALSO MAKING A BIGGER MOLD TO MAKE ERRORS AND TRAIL CAN COST LOTS OF MONEY. LOOKS LIKE YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK.
> *


  

i think i could get it down , when i buy the silicone next im buy the big 10lb tub so i can keep trying till i get it just right  

and if i need more im gonna keep trying


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

some nice work


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

OK HOPFULLY IM BACK TO IT :biggrin: 

GOT CLEANED UP 

AND SHAVED ROOF LINES AND PRIMERED THIS


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on the caddy so far!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

I KNOW THE DATES WRONG ON MY CAM LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you gonna open up the side window more?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 10:28 AM~11516112
> *you gonna open up the side window more?
> *


should i since im not having soft top?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 4 2008, 12:32 PM~11516140
> *should i since im not having soft top?
> *



without the soft top, its a coupe right? coupes have the bigger back window dont they? 

im not sure how they did that, but ive seen it a couple times ya know.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 10:34 AM~11516163
> *without the soft top, its a coupe right?  coupes have the bigger back window dont they?
> 
> im not sure how they did that, but ive seen it a couple times ya know.
> *


im looking for pics of one my brother had they took top off and painted


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

u can open it to be a coupe butu can make it like a custom fleetwood with no top either way u want


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2008, 10:40 AM~11516218
> *u can open it to be a coupe butu can make it like a custom fleetwood with no top either way u want
> *


yeah im just trying to make it 90ed cupe deville with no vinyl top :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

u mean a 90'd out fleetwood. to make a coupe deville u gotta open the lil side window


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11516333
> *u mean a 90'd out fleetwood. to make a coupe deville u gotta open the lil side window
> *



yeah thats what i meant lol

so i just make sure all the lines for vinyl top are gone right no need to cut windows?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sounds str8 to me. looks good Bo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 12:54 PM~11516368
> *sounds str8 to me.  looks good Bo.
> *



X-2

i wasnt sure witch caddy had what


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 11:00 AM~11516412
> *X-2
> 
> i wasnt sure witch caddy had what
> *



me either  i thought it was about the amount of doors...now i know! i guess its kinda like Impala/Caprice...only thing diff is the trim pretty much...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:53 AM~11516350
> *yeah thats what i meant lol
> 
> so i just make sure all the lines for vinyl top are gone right no need to cut windows?
> *


yea aslong as no lines are there (ragtop trims) then its like if u molded the side windows to be a fleetwood. keep it up!! what color u goin with? nice to u building aagain


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im thinking a little different 

like black with a satin clear , little bit dull look, but not flat

and everything else red ,wheels,guts,trim :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro i heard on the news that you guys in florida are expecting like 3 hurricanes


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 4 2008, 12:07 PM~11517093
> *damn bro i heard on the news that you guys in florida are expecting like 3 hurricanes
> *


yup party time lol

we live under alabama in the pan handle of from , pensacola


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro
did you have to evacuate during the last one?
i know L.A. did


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 4 2008, 12:16 PM~11517177
> *damn bro
> did you have to evacuate during the last one?
> i know L.A. did
> *


naw mostly people near beach , im like maybe 15-20 miles in 

i always stay i did with ivan that was bad here


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn this shit is cutting into your building time huh
well you can do what that one foo did
the one that kit surfed into a building 
i heard that shit and did this :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

id like to see video of that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 4 2008, 11:27 AM~11517288
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> id like to see video of that
> *


let me see if its on youtube
here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU2rvG7jfs4


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hurricane ivan took out some bridges here lol

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/rilkulguy/PG091604.jpg

AND WAS HUGE hit right at florida/alabama line i think


http://www.hurricanedisasterslive.com/HURR...E-IVAN-2004.jpg


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that shit cost a shit load of cash for the rebuild
but katrina fucked up L.A. as did rita
im glad i live in cali we rarely git a hurricane


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

tru that..Im up in Arkansas, and the past 3 days have been nothing BUT rain from Gustav...it sucks....we get a lot of tornadoes up around these parts...Does cali know anything about those?!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 12:16 PM~11517656
> *tru that..Im up in Arkansas, and the past 3 days have been nothing BUT rain from Gustav...it sucks....we get a lot of tornadoes up around these parts...Does cali know anything about those?!
> *


about three years ago a F2 tornado hit downtown Los Angles


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 4 2008, 01:18 PM~11517678
> *about three years ago a F2 tornado hit downtown Los Angles
> *


wow...how did that go?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ooopps. sorry to whore up ya thread bodine..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

its cool we dont have a randumb shyt topic anymore lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey, anything to keep you On Top of tha List , right?!? :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 4 2008, 12:25 PM~11517744
> *wow...how did that go?
> *



slight damage to one of the skyscrapers
and a whole lotta freaked out people
it was quite fun to watch on the breaking news

yo bodine
hopefully all them hurricanes give up so we can see more of your builds being finished


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 4 2008, 10:43 PM~11522875
> *slight damage to one of the skyscrapers
> and a whole lotta freaked out people
> it was quite fun to watch on the breaking news
> ...


wasnt really the hurricane s, took off a little , then garage got all messy and packed so i finally got cleaned and like 3 fans going in there to cool it down


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 4 2008, 11:27 AM~11517757
> *its cool we dont have a randumb shyt topic anymore lol
> *


HUM


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

What colors you going to go with.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im just putting like a dull clear caot , a satin like finish , and yellow 

gonna give to my son if it turns out good, we both like the steelers


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Will be looking forward to seeing him with it.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

messed up on caddy , so im starting on this lol


















engine is a 5.7l hemi out of 300c


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 20 2008, 12:27 AM~11650076
> *messed up on caddy , so im starting on this lol
> 
> 
> ...



that's what happens when u try to paint something Steeler colors!!!!! :barf: 


j/k
truck looks good


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 20 2008, 07:02 AM~11650448
> *that's what happens when u try to paint something Steeler colors!!!!!  :barf:
> j/k
> truck looks good
> *


 :roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Man Im likin that Dropped truck!!! 



Hey I remember that L.A.tornado...that was back when I still smoked , so we just rolled one and watched the festivites LOL  . Nothing like what you guys go through though :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 20 2008, 03:02 AM~11650448
> *that's what happens when u try to paint something Steeler colors!!!!!  :barf:
> j/k
> truck looks good
> *



x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin: X-2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

dont worry when i get some more paint i will do somethin black and yellow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cute pic of my little girl 


:biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2008, 01:35 AM~11703985
> *cute pic of my little girl
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Does she "OWN" you? My little girl "BOSSES" me around more then my WIFE does.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 26 2008, 02:37 AM~11703996
> *Does she "OWN" you? My little girl "BOSSES" me around more then my WIFE does.
> *


she gettin there lol... will be 3 next month

ill get pic of her and my son together today , son has different mom, well u can deffinatly tell


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im workin on gettin a few things primered 

so when i get paint i can paint 2 or 3 ...................lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Green primer. :biggrin: 

Looks good is that the new Testors paint.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

its lime bearl Boyds paints 

didnt know it was going to be so thin, already put 3 coats lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 7 2008, 04:30 AM~11799656
> *its lime bearl Boyds paints
> 
> didnt know it was going to be so thin, already put 3 coats lol
> *



looks good...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 7 2008, 09:56 AM~11800244
> *looks good...
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 06:48 PM~11826424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 03:48 PM~11826424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats gonna be on the trailer? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2008, 08:16 PM~11826658
> *whats gonna be on the trailer?  :biggrin:
> *


lol still thinking bout that :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 08:17 PM~11826677
> *lol still thinking bout that  :cheesy:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 08:48 PM~11826424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good what colors you going with.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Oct 10 2008, 12:36 AM~11828643
> *Looks good what colors you going with.
> *


dont know , something where decals will show good

anyone know what color i should do to not mess up decals?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2008, 01:38 AM~11828656
> *dont know , something where decals will show good
> 
> anyone know what color i should do to not mess up decals?
> *



What decals are they ? Who made them ? what kinda of paper ! 


I haven't used Tricks yet but with Ryan's i have to lay down white where the decal lays down cause he use's clear decal paper ! So if you are useing a printed decal i would just say paint white cut the decal to is shape , then lay it on some tape trace and add it to the spot on the car where you want it and left the edges enough to spary a little over spary under the tape ! You don't want the hard edge to show then add the color you wish to the car ! Remove the tape then add the decal and clear !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 10 2008, 12:45 AM~11828675
> *What  decals  are  they ? Who  made  them  ? what  kinda  of  paper !
> I  haven't  used  Tricks  yet  but  with  Ryan's    i  have  to  lay  down  white  where  the  decal lays  down  cause  he  use's clear  decal  paper  !  So  if you  are  useing  a  printed  decal  i  would  just  say  paint  white  cut  the  decal  to  is  shape , then  lay  it  on  some  tape  trace  and  add  it  to  the  spot  on the  car  where  you  want  it  and  left  the  edges enough  to  spary  a  little  over  spary  under  the  tape !  You  don't  want  the  hard  edge to  show    then  add  the  color  you  wish  to  the  car  !  Remove  the  tape  then  add  the  decal  and  clear  !
> *


thanks ....decals are from trick or treat


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2008, 01:50 AM~11828686
> *thanks ....decals are from trick or treat
> *


judging from pic's that spike posted ! trick uses clear paper so best bet wouls to go the way i stated above !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:48 PM~11826424
> *
> 
> 
> ...




lookin good bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'am liking that van...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Gonna make it like snoopy doggs recording studio van? 

http://www.westcoastcustoms.com/showroom/index.html 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 10 2008, 01:17 PM~11831739
> *Gonna make it like snoopy doggs recording studio van?
> 
> http://www.westcoastcustoms.com/showroom/index.html
> ...


lol

i just saw that a few nights ago


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*THANKS ELRAFA*










*
THANKS 408*












I GOT THESE TODAY FROM MY WORK !!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> *THANKS ELRAFA*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2008, 09:40 PM~11967661
> *THANKS ELRAFA
> 
> 
> ...


ooh, nice supers!!!!! lmk if you wanna get rid of one. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i will get rid of 1 super and 2 reg for trades of ones my son dont have, 

and for trade im also lookin for 1 super and 2 reg


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> > *THANKS ELRAFA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill trade you that super riviera for the super roadrunner :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 24 2008, 09:56 PM~11967799
> *ill trade you that super riviera for the super roadrunner  :0
> *


pic again?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2008, 09:56 PM~11967805
> *pic again?
> *


go to google and search "super treasure hunt riviera" lol. im not on my comp right now.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

tham 20,s r 22's rims?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11967878
> *tham 20,s r 22's rims?
> *


23's :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11967877
> *go to google and search "super treasure hunt riviera" lol. im not on my comp right now.
> *


you still sending me hearse to 

ill send you t hunt and that 25.00 for the super, and if you got another reg one  lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what thay going on?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2008, 10:10 PM~11967922
> *what thay going on?
> *


1 is going on a 300c 

and other not sure


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11967911
> *you still sending me hearse to
> 
> ill send you t hunt and that 25.00 for the super, and if you got another reg one  lol
> *


yeah, I gotta send it to ya still :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whan can i c a pic of tham next 2 that 300c? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 24 2008, 10:24 PM~11968030
> *yeah, I gotta send it to ya still  :biggrin:
> *


so you wanna send me that super and one reg , and hearse

and i send you super roadrunner and all those coins lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2008, 10:29 PM~11968073
> *whan can i c a pic of tham next 2 that 300c? :biggrin:
> *


ill get one later tonight , im sittin down to watch movie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11968098
> *so you wanna send me that super and one reg , and hearse
> 
> and i send you super roadrunner and all those coins lol
> *


I have no reg rivis left, but ill send you 3 other loose ones. (rivi, 69 chev, and one other.)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn sure dont look like 23's lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

maybe 19's but you keep them clean THOUGH!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah ... i dont wat to use those on it now lol

need something bigger


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah ... i dont wat to use those on it now lol

need something bigger


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 25 2008, 12:42 AM~11968873
> *I have no reg rivis left, but ill send you 3 other loose ones. (rivi, 69 chev, and one other.)
> *


he dont want loose ones , 



might just ebay them , and buy him somethin else


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im pretty sure those lambo door cars are a little bigger than scale. try them out on a amt 300 and see what they look like. i bet theyll be perfect....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 24 2008, 09:29 PM~11969082
> *maybe 19's but you keep them clean THOUGH!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2008, 03:21 AM~11969046
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:werd: nice wheels homie :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2008, 12:21 AM~11969046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Use them on your van project homie :yes: :yes:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2008, 08:21 AM~11969046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rims are real nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

AWWWW SHIT!!! Bodine going airborne on us. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not much , just gonna do some camo on it and give to my son to go in his room , he has 2 of mine in there now


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 01:00 AM~12198619
> *AWWWW SHIT!!! Bodine going airborne on us. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice plane!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 18 2008, 10:00 PM~12198619
> *AWWWW SHIT!!! Bodine going airborne on us. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i would take pics , but broke memory card a while back, now cord that goes to computer broke off in camera


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 24 2008, 02:53 AM~12240682
> *i would take pics , but broke memory card a while back, now cord that goes to computer broke off in camera
> *


Damn that sucks buy a new one we want more pics


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 26 2008, 11:53 PM~12269712
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

66 looks cool, QUAY


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

all i have is cell phone to take pics


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 08:48 PM~11826424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 thats gonna be some gangster sht :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 26 2008, 10:54 PM~12270410
> *:0 thats gonna be some gangster sht  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


i think im gonna do the same rootbeer color on it , my wife was at hobby lobby and got me 1 can rootbeer and 1 can inka gold

so im gonna get 3 cans rootbeer to do all that


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 24 2008, 11:21 PM~11969046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get them wheels from? look bad ass :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got 2 sets from couple people on here


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

little clear


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:scrutinize: looks good from what i can see :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2008, 12:21 AM~11969046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bada$$ homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

went to buy camera just now ,and few other things , and i guess i grabbed somethin that wasnt suppose to be sold till 5am, ,,, but i test scanned it and was 20.00 so i tried to get it and camera dvd,and other stuff they pissed me off at wal mart so i just left lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 27 2008, 12:32 AM~12271542
> *little clear
> 
> 
> ...


what some good parts to add to engine, or good engine to put in here, to look better or faster?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

lOOKIN GOOD bRO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i thought i was going to have to buy a sheet of foil, i was going through stck of papers 

and found 2 WHOLE SHEETS :0 

now i can foil the wagon


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 27 2008, 10:32 PM~12278445
> *went to buy camera just now ,and few other things , and i guess i grabbed somethin that wasnt suppose to be sold till 5am, ,,, but i test scanned it and was 20.00 so i tried to get it and camera dvd,and other stuff they pissed me off at wal mart so i just left lol
> *



Did you go back and get the camera yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 29 2008, 01:18 PM~12288347
> *Did you go back and get the camera yet? :biggrin:
> *


naw went to register my daughter to new daycare and its 50.00 deposit + 95 for the 1st week , so ill get one mon-tuesday


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

FOILED 


:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2008, 03:06 AM~12292714
> *FOILED
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...



nice color man................ what is it?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

color is rootbeer


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Little dark, but looks much better.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2008, 03:17 AM~12292787
> *color is rootbeer
> 
> 
> ...




you usein them wheels? or just mock-up?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2008, 01:25 AM~12292815
> *you usein them wheels? or just mock-up?
> *


i like how they look so i think those are going on it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2008, 03:50 AM~12292936
> *i like how they look so i think those are going on it
> *



:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i gotta get me some of them new testors colors :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like tham rims


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

few little things lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2008, 10:26 AM~12293943
> *few little things lol
> 
> 
> ...


mmm , i need a conti kit or 2.... :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 29 2008, 10:37 AM~12287792
> *i thought i was going to have to buy a sheet of foil, i was going through stck of papers
> 
> and found 2 WHOLE SHEETS  :0
> ...


send me one so i can finish the 58..... :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

soon as i make alot ill start sellin


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yes i know its blurry

all i have for now is cell phone 

I THINK IM GONNA MAKE A BUNCH OF THESE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill get it right tho, my brother just told me i need to move rim down , so ill make few more booty kits and try till its right


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 1 2008, 12:10 AM~12299788
> *ill get it right tho, my brother just told me i need to move rim down , so ill make few more booty kits and try till its right
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 1 2008, 03:24 AM~12300145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Trades???


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 damn :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 3 2008, 01:03 AM~12320819
> *Trades???
> *


SURE :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 3 2008, 03:01 AM~12320805
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



09 cant get here fast enough :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not wheels im using just thought colors went good together :cheesy: 










gonna be this color , flat black with flat clear

bumpers flat black, only chrome will be wheels and grill


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 2 2008, 09:08 PM~12320859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i need your cyclone :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 12 2008, 09:58 AM~12410415
> *i need your cyclone  :biggrin:
> *


i would trade to you but its gone


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2008, 11:43 PM~12299687
> *yes i know its blurry
> 
> all i have for now is cell phone
> ...


put me down for 2.... :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Get them pumps bro?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 13 2008, 06:30 AM~12419288
> *Get them pumps bro?
> *


didnt yesterday , and still got bout 3-4 hr till mail gets here today


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

guess that card reader and card worked :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 17 2008, 10:57 PM~12461500
> *guess that card reader and card worked :cheesy:
> *


yup :biggrin: finally got a camera agin


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

wagon looks sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Them pumps get to you yett?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 17 2008, 11:36 PM~12461246
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking wagon!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

these are from the 65 lincoln kit with 1109 lip










and i gotta stay up most of night so i can sleep later so im gonna see how far i get on this


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i need some spokes :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 18 2008, 09:56 PM~12469529
> *these are from the 65 lincoln kit with 1109 lip
> 
> 
> ...




nice spokes mayne :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 18 2008, 08:06 PM~12469624
> *i need some spokes  :biggrin:
> *


i still got some for you , been sick for like 3-4 days 

i gotta work overnight tomorrow then sat evening, so i think ill be off monday again and ill call you


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That shit is bad already Bodine. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 19 2008, 12:06 AM~12472888
> *That shit is bad already Bodine. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: SURE IS HOMIE.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gettin some foil


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

build a replica of "JUST CAUSE" in the stage its at now :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2008, 01:56 AM~12473155
> *gettin some foil
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 19 2008, 02:04 AM~12473198
> *build a replica of "JUST CAUSE" in the stage its at now :biggrin:
> *


that would look cool


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2008, 12:56 AM~12473155
> *gettin some foil
> 
> 
> ...






clean bro :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2008, 12:56 AM~12473155
> *gettin some foil
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SWEET......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANX >>> 

thats it for tonight , but will get back to it sat or sun


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

caddy looks good bro


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 18 2008, 10:55 AM~12465456
> *Them pumps get to you yett?
> *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that caddy is bad ass homie :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 19 2008, 12:51 PM~12475804
> *
> *


yeah i put you in good trader thread and you respnded lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 19 2008, 12:06 AM~12472888
> *That shit is bad already Bodine. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 Looks good homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GONNA TRY A REPLICA OF MY BROTHER PROJECT

4DR HE IS TURNING INTO A 2DR VERT!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i have bean watching that build for a minute now :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2009, 01:12 AM~12591114
> *GONNA TRY A REPLICA OF MY BROTHER PROJECT
> 
> 4DR HE IS TURNING INTO A 2DR VERT!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill buy it from u when its done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice project!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

had sorgery yesterday

made 6inch cut , and another like 4ich that i cant show pic of it would be XXXrated 

they fixed a HERNIA SIZE OF A SOFTBALL


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

whoa :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 6 2009, 04:09 PM~12624357
> *whoa  :0
> *


 :0 X2 that's crazy!!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 we came up to hospital but couldnt find the room....let us know if u need anything


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did this sunday

what do i use to fill in and get the look behind fenders?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2009, 05:07 PM~12624341
> *had sorgery yesterday
> 
> made 6inch cut , and another like 4ich that i cant show pic of it would be XXXrated
> ...


damn , hope all is well....... tighty whities, lmao


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2009, 05:16 PM~12624445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good,,,looks like the firewall needs to move back some,,,might be the angle tho..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 05:18 PM~12624465
> *damn , hope all is well....... tighty whities, lmao
> *


thtas like a jock strap they gave me i got


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2009, 05:25 PM~12624556
> *thtas like a jock strap they gave me i got
> *


tight boxer briefs lol


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nut huggers


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ILL GET YA A PIC OF MY 61 I DID THE TILT FRONT ON IT....


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 9 2008, 06:48 PM~11826424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :banghead: :yes: :cheesy: 
Been looking for one of those for years SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 6 2009, 05:31 PM~12624615
> *ILL GET YA A PIC OF MY 61 I DID THE TILT FRONT ON IT....
> 
> 
> ...


here is his 

looks like it should come out more towards fenders


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

YOUR RIGHT , ILL GO KICK MYSELF IN THE ASS NOW.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 6 2009, 05:42 PM~12624723
> *YOUR RIGHT , ILL GO KICK MYSELF IN THE ASS NOW.....
> *


lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

going about it right?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

should move it in just a lil bit...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 6 2009, 09:46 PM~12627283
> *should move it in just a lil bit...... :thumbsup:
> *


side where door is , or front part?

or both? lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2009, 05:26 PM~12627046
> *going about it right?
> 
> 
> ...


lookin damn good..... keep goin homie..... u gonna cut out the sides of the car too??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2009, 01:13 AM~12629906
> *lookin damn good..... keep goin homie..... u gonna cut out the sides of the car too??
> *


yup


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2009, 10:26 PM~12627046
> *going about it right?
> 
> 
> ...



You are off to a good start. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 6 2009, 11:52 PM~12627387
> *side where door is , or front part?
> 
> or both? lol
> *


move them both in some :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 
:0 







:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

close


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

my cuts are cleaner than yours :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jan 8 2009, 04:09 PM~12644183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting to come along. :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

other side and started on dash, holes for radio,no glove box

still gotta trim alot


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN I NEED TO DO A PROJECT RIDE ! YOU 2 ARE DOING SOME COOL SHIT ! 

AND AS FAR AS THE REAL RIDE IS MY HATS OFF TO YOU wired61 FOR PUTTING THAT MUCH INTO YOUR DREAM CAR ! OTHERS SAW A CAR READY TO BE SCRAPED , YOU A CAR READY TO BUILD !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i cant wait to see this buildup :yes:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

are you building this to look just as it is now!?

if so, thats awsome! ive never seen that before!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

I hope so that would be sweet


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yup, building it in the satge it is in now


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 03:25 PM~12644291
> *MAN  I    NEED  TO  DO  A  PROJECT  RIDE  !  YOU  2  ARE  DOING  SOME  COOL  SHIT !
> 
> AND  AS  FAR  AS THE  REAL RIDE  IS  MY  HATS  OFF  TO  YOU wired61 FOR  PUTTING THAT  MUCH  INTO    YOUR  DREAM  CAR !  OTHERS  SAW  A  CAR  READY  TO  BE  SCRAPED  ,    YOU  A  CAR  READY  TO  BUILD  !
> *


thanks alot Mini.....!! :cheesy: 


BODINE doin a good job on it so far.....he came over today and took some more pics of my car :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2009, 02:18 PM~12644238
> *other side and started on dash, holes for radio,no glove box
> 
> still gotta trim alot
> ...


fucking sweet bro.... :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ooowww shit :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

starting on onside of door


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wow: dam lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERYONE 

I THINK THIS IS HARDER THEN DOING A NICE LOOKIN MODEL LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2009, 05:23 PM~12663631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

front is little high lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2009, 04:48 PM~12645914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is gonna be fuckin sweet!! Awesome job on that.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Homie...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE KOLOR ON THAT LAC!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i love the lac bodine. thats inca gold?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice bro
lac is sweet


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2009, 04:59 PM~12664223
> *front is little high lol
> 
> 
> ...


Nice poppin' paintjob! Car looks tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 10 2009, 11:18 PM~12666746
> *i love the lac bodine. thats inca gold?
> *


THANKS EVERYONE 

YUP THATS INCA ....I LIKE THAT NEW TESTORS A LOT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 11 2009, 05:34 AM~12668515
> *THANKS EVERYONE
> 
> YUP THATS INCA  ....I LIKE THAT NEW TESTORS A LOT
> *


hell yea me 2. alot of ppl in here doesnt like the testors but almost all the colors are nice and spray nice as hell


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

well back to work today 

FEELIN A LOT BETTER, STILL SORE , AND JUST A LITTLE HURTING

BUT GOT HAVE MY PAYCHECK LOL

I GOT TO GET SOME DONE ON THE 61 AND LITTLE ON THE CADDY, I BASICALLY WORKED ABOUT 3 DAYS ON MODELS , 

SO I A LOT MORE DONE THEN USUAL


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


That 61 ios is looking crazy Homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 10 2009, 01:59 PM~12664223
> *front is little high lol
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

look what i made my wife :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that 61 is coming out clean. and nice flowers :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wife helped A LOT last week after surgery

couldnt have done it without her :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i hear you im going in for my MRI at 12 noon today. then ill know if im going under the knife. then ill have to make some of those for my wife your going to have to show me how to make them :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i had 2 MRIs 

showed my backed was fucked up, but my back already feels better after 

getting rid of a softball size hernia , 

so remeber its not always what they say....

told me i either do pain managment or get surgery for my back....glad i didnt go for surgery


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 12 2009, 07:02 AM~12677637
> *i had 2 MRIs
> 
> showed my backed was fucked up, but my back already feels better after
> ...







its good your feeling alot better tho bro


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

where the new pics at?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jan 18 2009, 12:46 AM~12737921
> *where the new pics at?
> *


been trying to hget floorboard right, and got body painted like off white


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 29 2009, 01:52 PM~12848519
> *
> 
> 
> ...






NICE!!!!!


COUPLE MORE DAYS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 11:03 AM~12848636
> *NICE!!!!!
> COUPLE MORE DAYS BRO :biggrin:
> *


There's going to be a lot of SAD homies. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 29 2009, 02:04 PM~12848645
> *There's going to be a lot of SAD homies. :biggrin:
> *



DONT YOU HAVE A BANWAGON TO DRIVE!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 11:05 AM~12848664
> *DONT YOU HAVE A BANWAGON TO DRIVE!
> *


I'm gonna drive that MOTHERFUCKER right through STEELER country. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

fuckin nice bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 29 2009, 02:18 PM~12848777
> *I'm gonna drive that MOTHERFUCKER right through STEELER country. :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 29 2009, 12:52 PM~12848519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Bodine!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gettin there


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 4 2009, 05:17 AM~12901697
> *gettin there
> 
> 
> ...




fit better?

and dont forget to foil the little lip right above the molding


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that caddys tite!!! what color/paint is that? :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 4 2009, 01:43 PM~12904703
> *that caddys tite!!!  what color/paint is that?  :0
> *


thanks everyone 

its Lime Ice testors laquor


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: coming out clean - love that paint 
but yeah definatly foil the top of the side trim and wheelwells :yes:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WELL EVERYONE WONT BE DOING MUCH , HAD ANOTHER SURGERY TOADY IN THE PRIVATE AREA

HAVE TO BE OUT OF WORK FOR 3WEEKS, AND BED REST 1ST WEEK

I WAS HAVING BAD ;PAIN IN THE LEFT 1 , THEY COMPAIRED IT TO GIVING BIRTH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 6 2009, 08:05 PM~12929305
> *WELL EVERYONE WONT BE DOING MUCH , HAD ANOTHER SURGERY TOADY IN THE PRIVATE  AREA
> 
> HAVE TO BE OUT OF WORK FOR 3WEEKS, AND BED REST 1ST WEEK
> ...





damn bro...................... what the 'F' was it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: @ jeff..
but yeah x2?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

called a hydro seal


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 6 2009, 08:45 PM~12929635
> *called a hydro seal
> *




:0 did you blow an ''O'' ring? :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 6 2009, 08:12 PM~12930213
> *:0  did you blow an ''O'' ring?  :biggrin:
> *


his *piss*-ton tank exploded :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 6 2009, 10:18 PM~12930256
> *his piss-ton tank exploded :0
> *



DAMN! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

talkin bout grabbin life by the horns eh?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 6 2009, 08:18 PM~12930256
> *his piss-ton tank exploded :0
> *


  :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn man well i hope you be ok bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mmmm dinner chicken broth :angry: :uh: :angry:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

BODINE had to be ambulanced to the Hospital early this morning, he woke up and he couldnt move his legs or toes at all, he was in really bad pain,and his wife had to call 911 to get them to rush him to E.R, he spend most of the morning there, after giving him a whole lot of pain meds, he was able to move his legs, so they discharged him...well,,,he didnt even get out of the parking lot,and his right leg went numb and he was hurting bad again....so, they went right back into the E.R and he was seen again...after giving him more meds,and figuring out NOTHING, no explanation of why this was happening, they discharged him AGAIN......he has appt. in the morning......dont know whats gonna happen tho :/


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Feb 9 2009, 12:39 AM~12947962
> *BODINE had to be ambulanced to the Hospital early this morning, he woke up and he couldnt move his legs or toes at all, he was in really bad pain,and his wife had to call 911 to get them to rush him to E.R, he spend most of the morning there, after giving him a whole lot of pain meds, he was able to move his legs, so they discharged him...well,,,he didnt even get out of the parking lot,and his right leg went numb and he was hurting bad again....so, they went right back into the E.R and he was seen again...after giving him more meds,and figuring out NOTHING, no explanation of why this was happening, they discharged him AGAIN......he has appt. in the morning......dont know whats gonna happen tho :/
> *


tell him he is in our prayers bro!!! hope the appt. goes well and they figure out whats up!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:41 PM~12947981
> *tell him he is in our prayers bro!!! hope the appt. goes well and they figure out whats up!!
> *


x2


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN! hope all goes well bro!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2009, 02:05 AM~12948192
> *DAMN! hope all goes well bro!
> *



X2 Keep us updated.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WENT TO DOC TODAY AND STILL ON BEDREST :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 9 2009, 05:35 PM~12954018
> *WENT TO DOC TODAY AND STILL ON BEDREST  :angry:
> *


well get to building then..... :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 9 2009, 05:35 PM~12954018
> *WENT TO DOC TODAY AND STILL ON BEDREST  :angry:
> *


Well a lot of people started this year with a bit off unluck :uh: 

keep on and get better.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 9 2009, 06:36 PM~12954033
> *well get to building then..... :cheesy:
> *


it is page *61*'....so he does need to get back on the *61* project :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 9 2009, 06:36 PM~12954033
> *well get to building then..... :cheesy:
> *


UHHH* BED* REST ...

I DONT BUILD MODELS IN BED


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wired61+Feb 9 2009, 07:49 PM~12955515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure.... get one of theose breakfast in bed trays...... :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got all body lines smoothed out 










and fender wells and firewall lookin smoothed and shaved up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

oops right fender well is not on right side , but its shaved lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb bro that looks really good... i got my eye on this build....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im gonna try to do my best for a show in mobile,al in april


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

bro with the attention to detail i have seen on your other rides im sure this one will be a bad ass build...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 14 2009, 03:09 PM~13003418
> *im gonna try to do my best for a show in mobile,al in april
> *


got any more info on it that'd be cool to check out


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

3/14/2009
Florida
Venice
Region 11

Wings, Wheels, & Keels Spring Model Contest 2009
Woodmere Park and Recreation Center
3951 Woodmere Park Blvd
IPMS Wings, Wheels, & Keels
Randy Whitacre 941-627-3880


and this one i should have an entry or 2

4/25/2009 Alabama
Mobile
Region 3

USS Alabama Modelfest 2009
Battleship USS Alabama Memorial Park
2703 Battleship Parkway
IPMS Mobile Area Modelers Association
Ron Schultz 251-666-4585

inthablood .....ill go to pcola one, and ill enter in mobile one


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 14 2009, 11:23 PM~13006109
> *3/14/2009
> Florida
> Venice
> ...


same weekend as Spring Fling.......Josh wont be goin to that one :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

true dat but the one in mobile would be cool ill have to try and remember it ...i went to a show once in ft walton and it was all planes and boats no cars so hope there are some cool rides there


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

cant go wrong with some nice green


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13029340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color. What color for the interior.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 17 2009, 04:47 PM~13030990
> *Nice color. What color for the interior.
> *


i think tan would go good


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 08:09 PM~13032818
> *i think tan would go good
> *


too cliche' ......i would do 2 different tones of green,,,one real light green and one a little lighter than the car


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gettin chromed out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2009, 04:49 PM~13040537
> *gettin chromed out
> 
> 
> ...




nice foil work


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

just throw a lil foil on those fingernails to match the car :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lol thats what i get for painting without gloves 

i still got damn 3 sets of wheels in my car for you 

i been off work for 2 weeks and off another week cause surgery

let me know if u want me to go by ur house


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang I love that paint  :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx !!


foil is done next clear


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking real good!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 18 2009, 04:37 PM~13041407
> *Looking real good!!
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS WET !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

might still be little tacky i took pic after like 30 min of second coat , if it does dull up a little ill put another 

thanx


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Build Bro..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice foil work.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2009, 06:53 PM~13042018
> *might still be little tacky i took pic after like 30 min of second coat , if it does dull up a little ill put another
> 
> thanx
> *


YOUR DUMB SHIT ! I MENT IT *LOOKS WET *AS A GOOD THING FOOL ! NOT THAT THE PAINT WAS STILL WET ! :twak:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 06:00 PM~13042087
> *YOUR  DUMB  SHIT !  I  MENT    IT  LOOKS  WET  AS  A  GOOD THING  FOOL !  NOT  THAT  THE  PAINT  WAS  STILL  WET  !  :twak:
> *


i know DUMB SHIT :cheesy: 



I SAID THANX LOL



but sometimes after sittin a day its not as shiny as when i took pic 

might even et sand and re clear , ill take another pic tomorrow


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 08:00 PM~13042087
> *YOUR  DUMB  SHIT !  I  MENT    IT  LOOKS  WET  AS  A  GOOD THING  FOOL !  NOT  THAT  THE  PAINT  WAS  STILL  WET  !  :twak:
> *


Even I understand what he meant when he said" Look's Wet" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13042125
> *i know DUMB SHIT  :cheesy:
> I SAID THANX LOL
> but sometimes after sittin a day its not as shiny as when i took pic
> ...



WHAT ARE YOU CLEARING WITH ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13042203
> *WHAT  ARE YOU  CLEARING  WITH ?
> *


somthin most people hate!!!

testorsz HIGH GLOSS clear

comes out awesome but take few days to cure good


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice looks wet :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 08:00 PM~13042087
> *YOUR  DUMB  SHIT !  I  MENT    IT  LOOKS  WET  AS  A  GOOD THING  FOOL !  NOT  THAT  THE  PAINT  WAS  STILL  WET  !  :twak:
> *






:roflmao: clear looks good bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

picked up few tthings today

and got stuff coming from phatras and bigpoppa :0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

mmmm.. wheels.. lol..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 20 2009, 05:07 PM~13062285
> *mmmm.. wheels.. lol..
> *


got them foor 8.99 +tax wanna trade somethin for them 

but i already opened them to see what they look like :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 20 2009, 05:07 PM~13062285
> *mmmm.. wheels.. lol..
> *


i forgot you were a wheel whore :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'LL TRADE YOU SOMETHING FOR THOSE ! OR JUST PUT THEM IN WITH THE CADDY TRUCK AND GET THAT SHIT IN THE MAIL ALREADY !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

to late.. lol.. the kranzes are mine..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 20 2009, 06:47 PM~13062628
> *to late.. lol.. the kranzes are mine..
> *


YOU TRICKED ME BY MAKEING ME REPLY TO YOU IN MY TPOIC ! WHY RICKY WHY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 05:45 PM~13062609
> *I'LL  TRADE  YOU  SOMETHING  FOR THOSE  !  OR  JUST  PUT THEM  IN  WITH THE  CADDY  TRUCK  AND  GET THAT  SHIT  IN THE  MAIL  ALREADY !
> *


i can get you some like those

are there any certain ones u want


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

gettin there 

but at least im workin on it :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 12:24 AM~13072677
> *looks good bro
> *



X2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS NICE MAN TIGHT GREEN COLOR.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin good brother ~ i also like that green !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANKS ..


GOT SOME MORE STUFF IN MAIL TODAY


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow bro this build is coming out clean and i love the color!!!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THANK YOU  




LOOK I SHAVED MY BELLY


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 23 2009, 02:02 PM~13087871
> *THANK YOU
> LOOK I SHAVED MY BELLY
> 
> ...


smoooooooth as a babys bottom :biggrin: that looks real good bro cant wait to see more progress on this build..... :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 23 2009, 04:09 PM~13087953
> *smoooooooth as a babys bottom :biggrin: that looks real good bro cant wait to see more progress on this build..... :cheesy:
> *


CLEANING UP BUILD AREA NOW TO HAVE MORE ROOM THEN ILL START ON UNCARRIAGE OR INTERIOR


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what u think?

looking ok?

still doing rest of seat in dark geen


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2009, 02:44 AM~13094604
> *what u think?
> 
> looking ok?
> ...


Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks very nice brother you should put some more color in there it will make the green pop more maybe some white or some chrome trim around the seat??? just my 2 cents but it looks bad ass either way!!! Keep up the great job brother..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this extra part going around the seat...should it be flocked also?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TRY DOING IT ANOTHER COLOR GREEN !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2009, 10:06 AM~13097270
> *this extra part going around the seat...should it be flocked also?
> 
> 
> ...


You can paint it or flock it but like mini said it should be another color green or just another color like silver or use bmf it has to be different from the flock that you used so that it pops..... :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*HOW WOULD I STRIP THAT SEAT TO GET ALL GLUE AND FLOCKING OFF?*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2009, 07:13 PM~13100551
> *HOW WOULD I STRIP THAT SEAT TO GET ALL GLUE AND FLOCKING OFF?
> *


What did you use to put the flocking on with?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Did you use white glue ? If you did just soak let it in some warm water and brush it off that what i did a while back


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 24 2009, 06:15 PM~13100572
> *What did you use to put the flocking on with?
> *


maxicure like super glue lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my brother just bought a 61 chevy 4dr , and it had a straight 6 in it :biggrin: 

so i got alot of pics and gonna try to do more detail on my engine for the 51 fleet

should be able to do some later


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13100551
> *HOW WOULD I STRIP THAT SEAT TO GET ALL GLUE AND FLOCKING OFF?
> *


Did you get if off brother???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 10:26 PM~13123928
> *Did you get if off brother???
> *


i just left it on there ill do other seat in day or 2 and show what they look like


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 26 2009, 10:15 PM~13125193
> *i just left it on there ill do other seat in day or 2 and show what they look like
> *


Kool brother i cant wait to see the new seat..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

any progress brother???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Ill get some pubs later at work right now


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin sick bro!! keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks real good!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Brother that looks real good you inspired me to start one i wanted to get this done for nnl west but wont make the show ill post up pics in my topic today...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 6 2009, 02:53 AM~13198642
> *Brother that looks real good you inspired me to start one i wanted to get this done for nnl west but wont make the show ill post up pics in my topic today...
> *


thanks made 

and undercover 

got local show 3-14 

and one 1hr away on i think april 25th


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

you still got time to finish your bad boy im sure you will do great at your show brother. i see the interior looks like it is two tone green but try to split it with a while thread should be pritty easy to do make it look like piping.....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 6 2009, 09:33 AM~13198586
> *lookin sick bro!! keep it up!
> *


X-2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

build is lookin clean bro...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

cell phone pics


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice distribitor


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 6 2009, 01:23 AM~13198562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Color


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks real good


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

wow brother that motor is coming out real nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!keep us updated :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lookin good in here! Id trim them plug wires a little but looking great otherwise bro!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 8 2009, 12:26 PM~13216358
> *Lookin good in here! Id trim them plug wires a little but looking great otherwise bro!
> *


yeah i am 


thanks everyone


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MAILMAN JUST CAME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 9 2009, 03:45 PM~13225893
> *MAILMAN JUST CAME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good in here & nice score on the Ambulance and Hearse kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 9 2009, 04:45 PM~13225893
> *MAILMAN JUST CAME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




just as you post................ mademans ears start burnin :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lucky bastard!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2009, 10:42 PM~13231456
> *just as you post................ mademans ears start burnin :biggrin:
> *


lol.
wait till you all see whats showing up in the next 2 weeks here, lol.

700.00 worth of cadillacs, lol. all johans :biggrin: 


NICE SCORES BROTHER!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 10 2009, 03:32 AM~13233446
> *lol.
> wait till you all see whats showing up in the next 2 weeks here, lol.
> 
> ...




:0 nice............. maybe i can get my hands on one of them pretty cheap


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got my 2 ambulances off ebay , (not cheap) and the heavenly hearse off some one here


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2009, 08:09 AM~13234391
> *:0  nice............. maybe i can get my hands on  one of them pretty cheap
> *


700.00 worth of cadillacs is like 7-9 kits, lol.

I got a couple very rare high dollar kits and promos for a good price.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 10 2009, 02:27 PM~13236550
> *700.00 worth of cadillacs is like 7-9 kits, lol.
> 
> I got a couple very rare high dollar kits and promos for a good price.
> *



holy shit :0 well never mind then lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

build stock?
lowrider?
or

just lowered on big wheels?


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2009, 12:09 AM~13244496
> *build stock?
> lowrider?
> or
> ...


stock...been done.
Low-Low.....same

PLEASE put big-ass wheels on it and SLAM IT!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 10 2009, 11:09 PM~13244496
> *build stock?
> lowrider?
> or
> ...


if your not gonna use the stock tires from those kits, lmk we can work something out. Ill even take the wheels too if you aint gonna use em :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what ya give me :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

candy,wheels and slamit..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

IM GONNA BUILD IT , I DONT COLLECT MODELS

LOL

SO ITS FOR SURE GETTIN BUILT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

big wires :0 










lowrider


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2009, 01:31 PM~13249144
> *big wires  :0
> 
> 
> ...


big wires!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOT ME A CARRY CASE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IF I HAD I OF THESE THAT I WASN'T GOING TO HACK UP I WOULD GO WITH A BEACH BOMB LAY OUT ! 

FAT WHITE'S , STEEL WHEELS , AND SOME SURF BOARDS STRAPED TO THE ROOF ! 

BUT SINCE ITS NOT MINE I SAY THE BIG WIRES WITH A NICE MOTOR !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 01:34 PM~13249183
> *IF  I  HAD  I  OF  THESE THAT  I  WASN'T  GOING TO  HACK  UP  I  WOULD  GO  WITH  A  BEACH  BOMB  LAY  OUT !
> 
> FAT  WHITE'S ,  STEEL  WHEELS , AND  SOME  SURF  BOARDS  STRAPED TO THE  ROOF !
> ...


  I THINK I DO LIKE IT JUST LOW ON THE BIGGER ONES, 

WHAT SIZE MOTOR ARE IN THESE?

OR WHAT IS A GOOD NICE ENGINE TO ORDER AND BUILD?

OR A FUEL INJECTED NICE BIG ONE?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2009, 01:36 PM~13249215
> *  I THINK I DO LIKE IT JUST LOW ON THE BIGGER ONES,
> 
> WHAT SIZE MOTOR ARE IN THESE?
> ...


I've been using the detail master 572 chevys.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

BIG WIRES


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Big wires.. Cant do wrong with 4yourride wheels...

The detail master 572 engines are nice but oop so there hard to find.. If you want to use a different engine check out the parts pack engines and ross gibson engines.. The parts pack engines are cheap and pretty easy to find.. The ross gibsons have more detail but are also 20.95 each

Oh yea.. nice case where you get it from?? I need to get one..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 11 2009, 03:07 PM~13249998
> *Big wires.. Cant do wrong with 4yourride wheels...
> 
> The detail master 572 engines are nice but oop so there hard to find.. If you want to use a different engine check out the parts pack engines and ross gibson engines.. The parts pack engines are cheap and pretty easy to find.. The ross gibsons have more detail but are also 20.95 each
> ...


Harbor freight 29.99 , and Is that 20.95 shipped?

Or how much extra for shipping ill get somethin when I get home


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

So is the 572 what should go in th hearse or should I get smaller ?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 11 2009, 03:30 PM~13250173
> *So is the 572 what should go in th hearse or should I get smaller ?
> *


even go with the tpi 427 from the impala street machine kit. Phatras sells the intake etc. by itself.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree go with the big wires and the 427.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

picked these up today for 30.00 :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 nice score!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

was at very small local show, they had lots of tables and kits for sale , but 90% military so i found few good deals


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 14 2009, 10:41 PM~13283709
> *picked these up today for 30.00  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


GIMME DAT CADDY. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

ahhh nice find! damn i want one of them 39's


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

moway  , u suppose to be finding stuff for me 

im gettin to like caddys


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 14 2009, 11:04 PM~13283910
> *moway  , u suppose to be finding stuff for me
> 
> im gettin to like caddys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

waiting on some parts to do little updates ,, s o 

i brought my kits inside in a closet , i think it gets to hot like 100 in garagein summer

im gonna start working on closing it in 

got to go through and separate some stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice assortment of kits Bodine.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 17 2009, 07:57 PM~13312487
> *Nice assortment of kits Bodine.
> *


^^^^^^^^^

stole my words :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK , ABOUT THESE WHEELS


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Those wheels look great brother!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 2 2009, 08:55 PM~13472617
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK , ABOUT THESE WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


i can't tell what wheels those are but they sure do look fukkin good in them fatties on that 51 :biggrin:  drop it in the bomb squad :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanx 

wheels are from the revell chevy van with racar trailer


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohhh damn Bodine you have this Chevy Van ive been looking for !

You want sell it ??????????????????? please


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

it was a gift , not gettin rid of it sorry 

:biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 2 2009, 11:55 PM~13472617
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK , ABOUT THESE WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: differant, but definitly cool ..........


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

and another of my tatt


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2009, 04:57 PM~13576611
> *
> 
> and another of my tatt
> ...


dedication... :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

double post....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2009, 02:25 AM~13581263
> *dedication... :thumbsup:
> *


*O YEAH !!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13576611
> *
> 
> and another of my tatt
> ...




:biggrin: 


looks killer

i gotta get one now


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

update pics of projects? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

THATS MY PROGRESS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 30 2009, 11:33 PM~14346350
> *
> 
> 
> ...




same shit you had done a month ago lol, you must be union lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2009, 07:02 PM~14347379
> *same shit you had done a month ago lol, you must be union lol
> *


aren't you union? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got my insulation so waitin till im off and doing other side and got extra $$$ to get door and frame tues


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 1 2009, 03:18 AM~14348625
> *aren't you union?  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *





yup lol and i probly wouldnt have that much done either lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my bro came over and done the electrical and mudding


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

taking the hanging light down


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOT EM SHAVED DOWN ...think it will work now


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Poop


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea, glad to see you back to building bro!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2009, 05:43 PM~15242590
> *Poop
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Wheres that red ls elco u got from me? U still got that? What ya want for it? Lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just found this in a box


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GET FINISHED


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 07:14 PM~15253397
> *GET  FINISHED
> *


what he said. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

little blury  phone almost dead


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks good!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*fukkin sweet*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2009, 12:39 AM~15318020
> *fukkin sweet
> *


X-2.....  
Office is looking good to bro. Im just about finished with mine.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 01:45 AM~15317277
> *little blury    phone almost dead
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks everyone ...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

how'd ya do at the show? nevermind i seen in the other thread good job


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

bought this today


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15321875
> *bought this today
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got me another new kit today and some paint


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i likey  thats the same kit i used for that car i brought to the show :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hydrohype in your thread...nice work man..I am loving the lac.
thanks for letting me in..roll call!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro nice kits now build them badboyz... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my son drew this yesterday 

still has to finish hair he said and maybe little more shading 

put couple cards down so u could see size


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

your sons got some talent!!! :thumbsup: how old is he?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 22 2009, 05:56 PM~15437748
> *your sons got some talent!!! :thumbsup:  how old is he?
> *


11


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

GOT A LITTLE DONE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. U gonna paint it or leave it flat?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 4 2009, 11:02 AM~15559437
> *Nice work.  U gonna paint it or leave it flat?
> *


flat and all chrome painted flat except some under it , grill and wheels


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Cars are looking good bro and your sons drawing is bad ass he has talent for only being 11..... tell him to keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 4 2009, 10:07 AM~15559480
> *flat and all chrome painted flat except some under it , grill and wheels
> *


nice. Lookin good sofar. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 4 2009, 11:13 AM~15559543
> *Cars are looking good bro and your sons drawing is bad ass he has talent for only being 11..... tell him to keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanx ....AND ILL LET HIM KNOW


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 3 2009, 07:03 PM~15554180
> *GOT A LITTLE DONE
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A BUILD ME ONE OF THESE  
LOOKS BADASS BODINE CANT WAIT TILL ITS DONE BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2 !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

done a little


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that 40 ford is lookin good bro keep up the great work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

40 is looking real good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Still building? Did ya retire?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

starting this for my daughter ...was a gift to do for her with pink paint 

thanx 85


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15649019
> *done a little
> 
> 
> ...


nice ford bro. looks good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice ford bro looks clean
cant wait to see the escalade though


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 21 2009, 08:43 PM~16051966
> *starting this for my daughter ...was a gift to do for her with pink paint
> 
> thanx 85
> ...


Tickled Pink


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Should be a sick build brother. Nice color.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Crazy color. What is it?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

electric pink 

testors laquer


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

find me one of thse


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 29 2009, 07:25 PM~16126009
> *find me one of thse
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE ON HERE GOT ONE FOR ME


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my son jsut drew this ... i know its not perfect 

but he getting better


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Look good too me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 1 2010, 08:03 PM~16156786
> *Look good too me
> *


x2. Specially for the age. Keep it up.


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 18 2007, 02:04 AM~7499758
> *silver base
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE* WET PAINT, IT'S LIKE CANDY


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats a really good drawing how old is your son?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 11:20 AM~16169519
> *thats a really good drawing how old is your son?
> *


pretty sure hes 11. Might be 12 by now?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Your Son ALREADY has talent!  What up with that badass Glasshouse? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bodine JR. got some talent. You should get him to draw you out some murals on your rides. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2010, 11:29 AM~16169587
> *pretty sure hes 11.  Might be 12 by now?
> *


wow thats some good art from such a young guy very nice work


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 3 2010, 03:19 PM~16170858
> *wow thats some good art from such a young guy very nice work
> *


yup 11 

thanks everyone 




glasshouse got sold i think on ebay lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nt to harbor freight today :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

PRETTY SWEET BRO.. HOW DO THEY WORK...?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

dunno yet buy stuff little at a time ...brother gave me 20 gal compressor i bought those ...nexted i guess 

air hose ....water trap...and i think couple other things i think lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Jan 4 2010, 05:51 PM~16181432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them guns work great ! Thats what i paint with !


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16181432
> *nt to harbor freight today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 im just asking, it's that a lil too much power for a model? :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think its all in the PSI bro.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

BIG THANKS TO 85Biarittz 

THANK YOU FOR THE WAGON 

AND THANK YOU FOR THE GIFT FOR BRIANA AND KEONI


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2010, 07:01 PM~16193615
> *BIG THANKS TO 85Biarittz
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THE WAGON
> ...


Merry Late Christmas. :biggrin: 

Lets see what you do with it. No yellow. :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2010, 07:01 PM~16193615
> *BIG THANKS TO 85Biarittz
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THE WAGON
> ...




NICE WAGON!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 3 2008, 02:48 PM~9855317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatd you ever do with this?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 4 2010, 02:51 PM~16181432
> *nt to harbor freight today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


good gun, but i had a big issue shooting flake out of it, always ended up getting plugged up with all the flake :angry:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 08:05 AM~18205496
> *whatd you ever do with this?
> *


this elco is in my fleet now! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 2 2010, 03:23 PM~18207331
> *this elco is in my fleet now!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 2 2010, 01:23 PM~18207331
> *this elco is in my fleet now!  :biggrin:
> *


and i been slackin on building 


done little ...maybe body work or stuff in primer 

nothin worth showing :happysad:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 2 2010, 01:23 PM~18207331
> *this elco is in my fleet now!  :biggrin:
> *


was you the one i need to send grill to ?

malibu?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 2 2010, 06:20 PM~18210581
> *was you the one i need to send grill to ?
> 
> malibu?
> *


 :yes:

LS grill


----------

